# Aerial Photographs Around The World



## italiano_pellicano

*Scilla , Italy*


Via Porto, Reggio Calabria, Italy - BlomOBLIQUE por Blom Group, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*London , United Kingdom*


Jubilee - BlomOBLIQUE por Blom Group, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milan , Italy*


Cathedral of Milan, Italy - BlomOBLIQUE por Blom Group, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Como , Italy*


Lago di Molveno and Lago di Garda por Petr Urbancik, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mozzolombardo , Italy*


Mozzolombardo valley por Petr Urbancik, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lake Garda , Italy*


Lago di Garda dal Monte Baldo por Federica - Scottish and Craft, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Marebbe , Italy*


San Vigilio di Marebbe por Roberto1956, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Caserta , Italy*


Reggia di Caserta por FrancoDM1, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Stintino , Italy*


Stintino (ss) Sardegna - italy - aerea - spiaggia della pelosa por Paoletto il Sardo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Alghero , Italy*


alghero (SS) Sardegna - ITALY - porto por Paoletto il Sardo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Alghero , Italy*


alghero (SS) Sardegna - ITALY - lido por Paoletto il Sardo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Etna , Italy*


Etna - Vista aerea por Vulcanian, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Pisa , Italy*


Pisa, Italia por pacific sphere, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Argentario , Italy*


Argentario( Toscana ) por fabioercolini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Messina , Italy*


Messina - Panorama por Viaggiatore Fantasma, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Italy*


TRACCE por daniele romagnoli, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Milano , Italy*


Panorama Dalla Torre Branca por skymino, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cervo , Italy*


Cervo ,chiesa dei corallini. 1988 por francisuao, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Valcava , Italy*


Night View from Valcava por Pierpaolo., en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Nassau , Bahamas*


IMG_8821 por Joshr03, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Chiavenna , Italy*


Chiavenna por Trussoni Walter, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Guanajuato , Mexico*


Guanajuato from El Pipila por Hanoi Mark, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Citadella Veneta , Italy*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/10868324.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Venice by airplane por daniele1357, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


...roma vista dalle "nuvole"! por squalo79, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Palmanova , Italy*


Palme por Euforbio, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Numana , Italy*


Numana, Riviera del Conero por Turismo.Marche, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sirolo , Italy*


Sirolo, Riviera del Conero por Turismo.Marche, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Italy*


dalla vetta del m. Prana por maxviator, en Flickr


Varigotti da cartolina por Tiziano Caviglia, en Flickr


XX Settembre [Genova Notte Bianca 2011] por Tiziano Caviglia, en Flickr


Sant'Agata di Puglia (FG) por AlfiusMSA, en Flickr


Fiume Adige por johnny.zar, en Flickr


Carpi por Domenico Marchi, en Flickr


San Martino in Rio por Domenico Marchi, en Flickr


Limone del Garda por Domenico Marchi, en Flickr


Riva del Garda por Domenico Marchi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Italy*


Pisa por JetMan_Dave, en Flickr


Casso por Ernac, en Flickr


Pisa (2) por JetMan_Dave, en Flickr


Sóller & Sant Bartomeu por JetMan_Dave, en Flickr


Caorle Madonna dell'Angelo por Domenico Marchi, en Flickr


Pizzo, Calabria, Southern Italy por voodecki, en Flickr


Napoli- First light on Centro Direzionale por Goldenpixel, en Flickr


 Napoli -Lights in the dawn:Santa Chiara por Goldenpixel, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


GENOVA por Domenico Marchi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Apricale , Italy*


Apricale innevato por Dhe!, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trentino-Alto Adige/South Tyrol , Italy*


Regenbogen über Kloster Säben por H. Eisenreich Foto, no Flickr


Kloster Säben, Klausen / Monastero di Sabiona, Chiusa por bautisterias, no Flickr


1 gennaio 2012 Chiusa (BZ)-Sabiona por Saverio S, no Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klausen,_South_Tyrol










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=48706780&order=date_desc&user=3400432









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl..._photo_id=1338882&order=date_desc&user=277882









http://www.kroiss-bus.de/cms_bus/usersites/gassltoerggelen_programm.htm


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Castelmare Del Golfo , Italy*


033 Castellamare del Golfo (Sicilia) por tango-, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Salerno , Italy*


Veduta di Salerno dal Conservatorio por vvigilante, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


KAP over the Coliseum in Rome with a Canon S95 por Pierre Lesage, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Colisée, Rome por Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Assisi , Italy*


Above Assisi por Atilla2008, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Chiari , Italy*










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1134/5145034820_65fe4a9128_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Venice from above (1) por LTCE, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bisentina Island , Italy*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2327/2315510751_1715f06e72_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Venice , Italy*


Venice from St. Mark's Campanile - HDR por Lorant Pandea, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Siena , Italy*










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/116/366668218_bace8a1355_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Ferrara , Italy*










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/136/322875225_cb0bec02d5_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Corniglia , Italy*


Corniglia por G.L. Cheng, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Corniglia , Italy*


Corniglia por G.L. Cheng, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Siena , Italy*


Siena por valter venturelli, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Villasimius , Italy*


Porto Giunco Villasimius Sardegna Italy 2009 por VideoRan, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lampedusa , Italy*


Lampedusa por lucasiragusa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Isole Eolie , Italy*


Aeolian Islands por Angelo Bosco, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lucca , Italy*


Lucca por APAAE, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*


Italia - Roma 10 por y_hua, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lucca , Italy*


Lucca por APAAE, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lucca , Italy*


Lucca por APAAE, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Elba Island , Italy*


Isola d'Elba, Pianosa e Corsica por L'amico de Martucci, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Corsica , Italy*


Scandola et le Golfe de Girolata por Pierre Metivier, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Capraia , Italy*


Punta del Ferraione, Isola di Capraia, Toscana, Italia por jordipostales, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Siena , Italy*


Aerial view of Il Campo Square, Siena, Tuscany, Italy por Striderv, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Giglio Island , Italy*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rial_view_of_Isola_del_Giglio,_2006-06-04.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Genova , Italy*


Genoa por karen axelrad (karenaxe), en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lecco , Italy*


Lecco by night por Finsty, en Flickr


----------



## n20

Stunning bird's eye views of Italian cities and towns in this thread!
:applause:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks :cheers2:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Gruyere , Swiss*


Aerial pictures por image-aventure, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Bangalore*


Earth Below por code_martial, en Flickr


----------



## Mike____

Bruges, belgium.









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5042/5280676289_7c9a036c88_z.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3010/2442897723_e1566038be_o.jpg











Antwerp, Belgium.










http://s4.concentra.be/imgpath/000/000/282/492/id282492-metropool-lucht007-jpg-960x600-n.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4121/4860836818_18d140545f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4077/4860841042_5d6ed47708_b.jpg


----------



## Windblower

Budapest, Hungary


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Great Pics :cheers2:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Hong Kong*


Above Hong Kong HDR por Pixel Works, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Hong Kong*


From BOC Tower Looking East over Hong Kong por ekmai, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Hong Kong*


West Kowloon and Victoria Harbour por Pixel Works, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Moscow , Russia*


*** por totsamiykotoriy, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Moscow , Russia*


*** por totsamiykotoriy, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Jakarta , Indonesia*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/16537373.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Los Angeles , United States Of America*


Echo Park, Downtown Los Angeles por STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Los Angeles , United States Of America*


Hollywood Sign por STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Los Angeles , United States Of America*


Downtown Los Angeles, Aerial view por STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, en Flickr


Ritz Carlton, Downtown Los Angeles por STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, en Flickr


US Bank Tower por STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, en Flickr


L.A. Live megaplex por STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, en Flickr


Hollywood Sign por STERLINGDAVISPHOTO, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Barcelona , Spain*


Barcelona aerial view por ronmcbride66, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Capetown , South Africa*


CapePeninsula1a por Captain Martini, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Brisbane , Australia*


Brisbane from the air por Jewels By Renee, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sundsvall , Sweden*


Sundsvall por ajplanck, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Honolulu , United States Of America*


Honolulu por Tarquin Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Recife , Brazil*


Guararapes International Airport - Recife, Pernambuco por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Recife , Brazil*


Boa Viagem Beach - Recife, Pernambuco por Visit Brasil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Seville , Spain*


IMG_1868 por carlosescolastico.com, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Seville , Spain*


IMG_1930 por carlosescolastico.com, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Liverpool , United Kingdom*


B0996_DSC0685_LR.JPG por MillsMedia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Liverpool , United Kingdom*


B0996_DSC0679_LR.JPG por MillsMedia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Liverpool , United Kingdom*


B0996_DSC0676_LR.JPG por MillsMedia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Liverpool , United Kingdom*


B0996_DSC0677_LR.JPG por MillsMedia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Goald Coast , Australia*


aerial view of the city por CISabroad, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Detroit , United States Of America*


IMG_9720 por tleparskas, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Detroit , United States Of America*


IMG_9723 por tleparskas, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Nizza , France*


Vue aérienne de la promenade des anglais à Nice por Tab59, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Nizza , France*


Port de Nice por Tab59, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Jedah , Saudi Arabia*


View from the Kingdom Tower por Luke Robinson, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Sidney , Australia*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/26/50153742_a2ab97ba2e_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Viña Del Mar , Chile*


fotos aereas Viña del Mar www.chileaereo.com por jopodox, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dubai , United Arab Emirates*


Dubai por chrispar340, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dubai , United Arab Emirates*


Dubai por chrispar340, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dubai , United Arab Emirates*


Dubai Oct 2010 por dubbelp, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dubai , United Arab Emirates*


Downtown Dubai Aerial View por Fly_4U, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Dubai , United Arab Emirates*


Dubai por chrispar340, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Punta Del Este , Uruguay*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5256/5441886065_20da7969d7_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Punta Del Este , Uruguay*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5054/5441914475_a72d16ff14_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Paris , France*


entre Sandefjord i Girona por haxocorp, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Rome , Italy*










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/4/9100136_6a6408860d_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Buenos Aires , Argentina*


97. Mi Buenos Aires querido por r.isa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Honolulu , United States Of America*


Hanauma Bay Koko Head, Honolulu Hawaii por Eric Tessmer, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Seattle , United States Of America*


Seattle Aerial por Mike and Katharine, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Hong Kong , China*


Chai Wan & Taikoo Shing por Tomorrow Bystander, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Hong Kong , China*


Hong Kong Island South Side por Tomorrow Bystander, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cancun , Mexico*


Cancun_Aerial-penisula por Pixel Rally, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Cancun , Mexico*


Cancun from the Air por Bobcatnorth, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Miami , United States Of America*


12-12 Airplane picture from Miami to Providence - 16 por gus_estrella, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Miami , United States Of America*


12-12 Airplane picture from Miami to Providence - 18 por gus_estrella, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mecca , Saudi Arabia*










http://muslimmedianetwork.com/mmn/w...8L04Z301_RTRMADP_3_SAUDI-ARABIAsaturation.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Saint Petersburg , Russia*


Санкт-Петербург por И. Максим, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Saint Petersburg , Russia*


(RESERVED) St Petersburg 100 - Nevsky Prospekt aerial view por bogdanovskaya_trade, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Trinidad y Tobago*


NWTrinidad por Y Mucho Mas, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Aegean Sea Blues by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Rio de Janeiro


Vista aérea da zona sul da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Praia do Diabo, Arpoador, Ipanema e Leblon - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Estátua do Cristo Redentor e os morros da Urca e Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Praia de Ipanema e do Leblon - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr
​


----------



## gabo79

Trindade Island
Espírito Santo state









Source









Source


Ilha da Trindade by Ilha da Trindade 2, on Flickr









Source



Serra dos Órgãos National Park
Rio de Janeiro state









Respira! by leosantiago, on Flickr 









Mata Atlântica - Serra dos Órgãos by Rafael Lavenère, on Flickr


Rio 
Rio de Janeiro state









Rio de Janeiro by CM Ortega, on Flickr









Ipanema by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr 









Rio Copacabana by CM Ortega, on Flickr









Pedra da Gávea by Stella Padão, on Flickr









DSC_0793 by giovanicordioli, on Flickr 









DSC_0752 by giovanicordioli, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine

breathtaking. :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

http://tokyo-sky-tree.seesaa.net/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Outstanding tower.


----------



## gabo79

Hong Kong, Wanchai by Ciboos, on Flickr









Hong Kong, Wanchai by Ciboos, on Flickr









over the hills by Shreyans Bhansali, on Flickr









A Hong Kong view by Marie, on Flickr









IFC by Nick Murray, on Flickr
​


----------



## Urban Legend

Sooo many beautiful places around the world!


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Hazwan Hafiz









by Hareez Haiqal









Oleg Gaponyuk


----------



## JayT

Wow - great thread!!


----------



## gabo79

Sweden - the fourth largest country in Europe (third in the EU):

Amhult, Västra Gätaland


Amhult, model town. par cablefreak, sur Flickr

Farm fields in Skåne










Klädesholmen, Västra Götaland










Cars at the dock in Malmö, Skåne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topherous/187684736/in/set-72057594062095477/

Falsterbo, Skåne


Falsterbo par Hannes De Geest, sur Flickr

Rapa delta, Lapland/Norrbotten


Rapa River Valley, Sarek National Park par Johan Assarsson, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Karymsky Volcano, Russia*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Absolutely stunning photo! kay:


----------



## gabo79

Hotu Matua said:


> Les presento, compañeros, unas tomas de Quito, la bellísima capital de Ecuador.
> Esta ciudad está situada en un valle entre los Andes, a 2850 m sobre el nivel del mar (más alta que cualquier ciudad mexicana).
> 
> En esta foto, al fondo, el volcán Cotopaxi, con 5897 m de altura, mayor a nuestro Pico de Orizaba.
> 
> 
> Adiós a Quito con Cotopaxi por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Una enfocada sobre el estadio donde juega la Liga, campeona de la Libertadores
> 
> 
> Quito aéreo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> El norte de la ciudad, de vocación industrial
> 
> 
> Norte de Quito desde el aire por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Y ésta, mi favorita
> 
> 
> Óleo aéreo para Quito por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

Alps

Alps by JH_1982, on Flickr

Gobi Desert, Mongolia 

Gobi Desert, Mongolia by JH_1982, on Flickr

Hindu Kush, Afghanistan 

Hindu Kush, Afghanistan by JH_1982, on Flickr

Alps

Alps by JH_1982, on Flickr

Alps

Alps by JH_1982, on Flickr

Luang Prabang, Laos 

Luang Prabang, Laos by JH_1982, on Flickr

Thai Coastline 

Thai Coastline by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## urix99

the photos make me feel flight at the sky


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Same here.


----------



## gabo79

*Mysterious Djibouti*


*Ardukoba Volcano*



*Lac Assal*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



*Lac Abbe*





*Arta Bay*





*Goubet El Kharab*


----------



## gabo79

*Moucha and Maskali Islands...*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us








Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gabo79

*Assal Lake*













Lake Assal (French: Lac Assal) is a crater lake in central Djibouti. It lies 155 m (509 ft) below sea level in the Afar Depression and its shores comprise the lowest point on land in Africa and the third lowest land depression on Earth after the Dead Sea and Sea of Galilee. 

Lake Assal is considered the most saline body of water on earth outside Antarctica, with 34.8 percent salt concentration (up to 40% at 20 m (66 ft) depth), similar to Garabogazköl and higher than the 33.7 percent level in the Dead Sea (often incorrectly considered the world's most saline lake), and an average of 3.5 percent in the world's oceans. 

One thing that makes Assal unique is that, unlike the other major hypersaline lakes of the world, its major source of water is not from incoming streams. The sources of the lake are hot springs whose salinity is close to sea water, which are fed by the Gulf of Tadjoura (French: Golfe de Tadjoura), the western extension of the Gulf of Aden, specifically the nearly closed-off bay Ghoubet Kharab, about 10 km southeast of the lake.

The area is wild and desert-like, and no fauna or flora can be seen in the syrupy waters of the lake. The high temperature of the water (33-34 °C) favors evaporation, and it is surrounded by a salt pan (extending west and mainly northwest).





























































































































Lake Abbe (or Abhe Bad in Afar) is a salt lake, lying on the Ethiopia-Djibouti border. It is one of a chain of six connected lakes, which also includes (from north to south) lakes Gargori, Laitali, Gummare, Bario and Afambo.

*Lake Abbe*

is the ultimate destination of the waters of the Awash River. Lake Abbe lies at the Afar Triple Junction, the central meeting place for the three pieces of the Earth’s crust, a defining feature of the Afar Depression; here three pieces of Earth’s crust are each pulling away from that central point, though not all at the same speed.

On the northwest shore rises Mount Dama Ali (1069 meters), a dormant volcano, while along the southwestern and southern shores extend vast salt flats, 10 kilometers in width. Besides the Awash, seasonal affluents of Lake Abbe include two wadis, the Oleldere and Abuna Merekes, which enter the lake from the west and south, crossing the salt flats. Although the present area of the lake's open water is 34,000 hectares (130 sq mi), recent droughts and extraction of water from the Awash for irrigation has caused the water level of the lake to fall five meters.

Lake Abbe is known for its limestone chimneys, which reach heights of 50 meters and from which steam vents. The shore of Lake Abbe is occupied by the nomadic Afar people, while the lake is also known for its flamingos.


----------



## gabo79

*Assal*



















*Abbe*










*Assal *



















*Abbe*










Sunset at Lac Abbe










Lac Abbe










Abbe Lake



















Assal Lake



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gabo79

ISLA DE COZUMEL​1era Parte​


























































































Property of and Copyright © 2012 Wayne Parks


----------



## gabo79

*Cozumel es la segunda isla más grande de México.*

Ahora les presento la más grande: La *Isla Tiburón *. Tiene una superficie de 1208 km2, es decir, apenas poquito menos que la superficie del Distrito Federal.
Se encuentra muy cerca de las costas de Sonora, en el Mar de Cortés.
Es una reserva de la biósfera, donde se preserva fauna que incluye al borrego cimarrón, zorros y coyotes. Se encuentra bajo la administración de la comunidad seri, que la considera un santuario sagrado y cuna de sus ancestros.
No hay población permanente.

Así se ve la isla a 11000 m de altura desde el continente



Isla Tiburón a once mil metros por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

... y ésta otra es una imagen muy especial y de la que me siento orgulloso y asombrado, por su valor documental. :bowtie: 
Se trata del interior desértico de la isla. Me recuerda fotos de Marte de la NASA o algo así.



Isla Tiburón, interior por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


*pic a Te-pic*, capital de un estado con enormes perspectivas de crecimiento del país. Playas, tierras fértiles, ecoturismo, y una posición estratégica en el corredor Guadalajara-Nogales. 
Si tan sólo tuviera un buen puerto de altura...



Tepic según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Me gustó ver la planta industrial (probablemente agroindustria, a ver si alguien nos aclara) y el ferrocarril Guadalajara-Manzanillo.


Agroindustria y ferrocarril por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

La importancia de la agricultura de Jalisco es alta en el contexto nacional. Por ejemplo, produce nada menos que el 20% del maíz mexicano.


Campos de Jalisco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr



El estado de *Baja California *es de una belleza y diversidad asombrosa.
Frecuentemente la atención del turista se fija en Baja California Sur, pero Baja California (así, sin necesidad de añadirle el "norte") tiene todas las tablas para competirle al tú por tú, además de la ventaja de urbes más desarrolladas y, por supuesto, la cercanía con California.

Baja California es única en todo México en tener una zona con clima mediterráneo, desconocido para la gran mayoría de los mexicanos. Se trata de un clima semiseco, fresco, con lluvias en invierno, sumamente apto para cultivos como la vid y el olivo.

Mientras que en el centro o el occidente de México todo se viste de verde en verano, y se seca en invierno, en el norponiente de Baja California pasa exactamente al revés. Los campos se ponen ocres en verano, y reverdecen ferozmente en invierno.

Les presento fotos que tomé la semana pasada durante mi viaje Guadalajara-Tijuana, de ida y de regreso.

En la siguiente foto, pueden ver el verdor del Valle de las Palmas, con bosques de coníferas a su alrededor, y al fondo, el desierto de dunas que se extiende al sur de Mexicali.


Baja California diversa por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Aquí la desembocadura del Río Colorado, que se abre paso entre las arenas candentes del desierto de Altar. Cerca de su desembocadura está el santuario de la vaquita marina, en peligro de extinción.


Boca del Río Colorado por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

La Sierra Juárez divide la parte mediterránea, al poniente (donde se asientan Tijuana, Tecate, Rosarito y Ensenada) de la parte desértica al oriente (donde se asienta Mexicali). En el oriente, el desierto es desierto, señores, no ingaderas. Chequen.


Desierto al sur de Mexicali por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

La belleza del desierto es pura, cruda, inocente.


Dios en el desierto por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Chequen este lago en medio de un bosque de coníferas, en lo alto de la Sierra Juárez. En invierno estará nevado.


Bosques bajacalifornianos por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Y ahora chequen esta otra maravilla: el cauce de un torrente estacional, endorreico. Endorreico quiere decir que no desemboca nunca en el mar, sino que se apaga asfixiado entre la arena.



Lecho endorreico por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


increíble Sierra Juárez, desde el lado del desierto.


Baja monocromática por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Existen tres grandes sistemas de desierto en México, cada uno con sus sub-desiertos, por así decirlo: el de Baja California, el de Sonora, y el del Bolsón de Mapimí.
En Latinoamérica, sólo México, Perú, Chile y Argentina tienen desiertos extensos.
De estos países, Perú y Chile tienen desiertos junto al mar, resultantes del efecto sombra de una sola cordillera. Argentina tiene desiertos fríos en la Patagonia.
Sólo México tiene un desierto realmente interno, endorreico, caliente, como los que se hallan en Asia y África. Se trata del desierto del Bolsón de Mapimí, lejos de Dios y del mar, con serranías de formas fantásticas, ríos estacionales que se pierden en la arena sin nunca llegar al oceano, lagunas saladas, lagunas dulces en medio de la nada con especies endémicas, zonas de silencio de señales de radio, riquezas minerales, y todo un tesoro por descubrir en la generación de energía solar.

Este sistema de desiertos cubre Chihuahua, Durango y, principalmente, Coahuila. 
A pesar de que los coahuilenses nos presumen sus bosques de pinos, Coahula es quizá el segundo o tercer estado más desértico del país, considerando el % de superficie que se encuentra en este ecosistema.

Estrictamente hablando, el Bolsón se limita a la confluencia de los tres estados, donde no vive casi nadie. Sin embargo, en un sentido amplio, el sistema comprende sub-desiertos que se encuentran dispersos por una extensísima zona: prácticametne por todo el altiplano norte de México.

En la foto, serranías al sureste de Coahuila.


Sierras en el desierto coahuilense por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Acapulco:






















La Sierra de Juárez parte a Baja California, en su porción norte, en un área de clima mediterráneo al poniente (donde se asientan Tijuana y Ensenada) y un área de clima profundamente desértico al oriente (donde se asienta Mexicali).
La parte más famosa de la sierra es La Rumorosa, en el municipio de Tecate, que es atravesada por una peligrosa supercarretera de cuatro carriles. 
La fama proviene de su *paisaje único en el país*, formado por rocas sobre rocas, que parecen puestas ahí por la manos de un dios travieso que jugaba al Lego.

Una de los lugares que tienes que visitar antes de morir, sin duda, es La Rumorosa. Te parecerá surreal su orografía y además, serás testigo de cómo a cada curva con la que desciende la carretera hacia el oriente, aumenta un grado centígrado, pudiendo pasar de 12°C a 42°C en menos de una hora.


Sierra de La Rumorosa por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Salak River - Sarawak, Malaysia*








source: Tim Laman

*Mount Mat Chinchang - Langkawi, Malaysia*


----------



## gabo79

Egypt by NASA Goddard Photo and Video, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Fantastic egypt satelite shot!


----------



## gabo79

*COLOMBIA / PNN LOS NEVADOS*​
El parque nacional natural Los Nevados se encuentra ubicado en la Cordillera Central en la Región Andina de los Andes en Colombia. Su superficie hace parte de los departamentos de Caldas, Risaralda, Quindío y Tolima, estando repartido entre los municipios de Villamaría, Santa Rosa de Cabal, Pereira, Salento, Villa Hermosa,Anzoátegui, Santa Isabel, Murillo e Ibagué.

El parque comprende los pisos térmicos correspondientes a los de frío, páramo, superpáramo y nieves perpetuas, por lo cual sus ecosistemas principales son los bosques andinos, páramos y glaciar. Incluye además las cuencas hidrográficas de algunos ríos, como son el río Otún, río Totarito, río Molinos, río Azufrado, río Lagunillas, río Campoalegre y río Guali, entre otros.

Antes de ingresar al parque se puede apreciar la laguna negra. En el parque se encuentran localizados los nevados del Ruiz, Tolima, Santa Isabel, el Cisne, Quindío, el valle Lunar, y las lagunas del Otún y la Verde, entre otros sitios de interés.

Deshielo._En los últimos años los nevados han sido duramente afectados por los efectos del calentamiento global; en el 2007, el Endomingas, advirtió sobre el presunto deshielo de los casquetes glaciares de los nevados de este parque nacional. Como prueba de esto cabe mencionar la desaparición de Las Catedrales de Hielo, que eran unas enormes cavernas en la parte baja del casquete glaciar del nevado del Ruiz, las cuales existieron hasta antes de 1995 y que solían ser frecuentadas por escaladores.



Por Margarita Ovalle E. 

Por Laura Ximena Olejua 

Por Triángulo del Café Travel 

Por Noam 



QUITO​
Quito basicamente esta encerrada entre montañas, se encuentra en un largo valle

su centro historico posee lomitas que lo embellecen aun mas

desde Quito se pueden observar muchos nevados (Cotopaxi, Antisana, Los Ilinizas (2), Cayambe) que pasaran nevados los 365 dias del año y en temporadas del año algunas coordilleras de Quito se suelen cubrir con nieve

aunque la ciudad se encuentra en una geografia muy irregular, no ha sido impedimiento para darle orden a la ciudad y se lo puede observar en sus tomas aereas, aparte tampoco sera impedimento para el metro que esta en proceso de construccion

























*Verdon Gorge*









by Thierry Alnot (survoldefrance.fr..

*Bonifacio*, Corsica


La Corse du sud vue d'hélicoptère par Lydia06130, sur Flickr


----------



## Kerbs

*PHLLIPINES*

Philippine Map by nyabud, on Flickr



Llondoner said:


> This is Mt. Pico de Loro named after the Spanish explorers noticed its resemblance to a parrot's beak. Located in the DENR-protected area shared by the provinces of Cavite and Batangas, it rises 644 meters above sea level but is a relatively easy hike. Be a "More Fun" Advocate and share the high! Photo taken from junvillegas.blogspot.com





skyscraper2012 said:


> SLEX, Skyway and PNR lines slicing the Manila (left) and Makati (right) skylines (early 2012 pa ata ito)





panganuron23 said:


> Albay's attempt to form the biggest human no smoking logo.





brockupo said:


> *Yohoho Lagoons and Island,Surigao Siargao Philippines*
> 
> Yohoho Lagoons Siargao by nyabud, on Flickr





brockupo said:


> *Sohuton Lagoon, Surigao Del Norte - Siargao, Philippines*
> 
> Sohoton Lagoon Siargao Philippines by nyabud, on Flickr
> 
> Sohoton Lagoon Siargao Philippines1a by nyabud, on Flickr
> 
> Sohoton Lagoon Siargao Philippines1b by nyabud, on Flickr





brockupo said:


> *Elnido Islands, Palawan, Philippines Part 1*
> Beaches and Island Hopping Galore destination. The tours are called Tour A, Tour B, C, D and so on.
> 
> Elnido1a by abdulzln, on Flickr
> 
> Miniloc Resort, Elnido
> 
> Elnido4a by abdulzln, on Flickr
> Lagen Resort, Elnido
> 
> Elnido4b by abdulzln, on Flickr
> Aerial Nacpan Beach And Calitang Beach, Elnido
> 
> Elnido7caerial Nacpan Beach And Calitang Beach Elnido by abdulzln, on Flickr
> *Elnido Islands, Palawan, Philippines*
> 
> *North Cay Island and South Cay Island, Coron Busuanga, Palawan, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i54.tinypic.com/jrsldc.jpg
> *South Cay, Coron Busuanga, Palawan, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/126b675.jpg
> *Coron Lagoons,Coron Busuanga Palawan, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i53.tinypic.com/30wxn9y.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i53.tinypic.com/28jfqxk.jpg


----------



## Kerbs

*PHILIPPINES*



tita01 said:


> Tawi Tawi Province
> 
> Breathtaking Islands of Tawi-tawi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tawi-Tawi*
> 
> Tawi-Tawi by air is a precious sight. All of 107 islands of this southernmost archipelago of the Philippines are beyond description. I hope my pictures will help capture the experience of seeing a part of my country which most people do not really have the opportunity to visit. Still pristine and uninhabited, a lot are just tourist attractions waiting to happen if only peace and order could be improved.
> 
> the islands off Bongao, the capital of Tawi-Tawi Province, the Autonomous Region of Muslim Mindanao, the Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Langit*
> 
> Blessed with more than one hundred islands, Tawi-Tawi is replete with splashes of sandy beaches and reef. Here is my pick of heaven on earth: an islet of exceptionally white sand with nary a cover except for some greens of mangrove and coconut. It literally made me yelp in delight. Surrounded by generous sandbars and emerald shores, paradise has been found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> laray*
> 
> Here is a long row of horseshoe shaped sand dunes just off Bongao island. Punctuated with a straight line of mangrove patches, the loops are joyful expressions of nature's sense of humor. Ah, heavenly design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lanaw*
> 
> There is a spot in an islet off Bongao that I simply covet. This pair of natural lanaw nestled near the shore beckoned me with the vicious colors of aquamarine. The shallow lagoons are pools that were once only in my dreams. Not anymore. Delight filled me even though I just saw them from the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Gasang*
> 
> Corals only form in warm temperatures so the clear tropical waters of the Philippines breed them like any other. Reefs are from ancient coral formations piling up on the continental shelf. A fringing reef like this one in Tawi-Tawi takes thousands of years to create. Over time, a reef may shrink, sink and yes, disappear although man, in its infinite power sometimes manages to accelerate what normally takes eons to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Putli*_
> 
> I drool at the sight of an island unconquered by man. I want to traipse along a beach line unguarded and uninterrupted. Without a trace of civilization, this piece of earth beckons, this expanse of sea wants company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Bongao*_
> 
> Bongao is the capital of the province of Tawi-Tawi which is the most south you can get in the Philippines. Any further down and you are in Sabah, Malaysia already. For most Filipinos, the southernmost city one has visited probably is Zamboanga. Well, Zamboanga is only the takeoff point for Bongao which is an hour away by plane or about 26 hours by ferry via Jolo.
> 
> *SOURCE*​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Fabulous scenery! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gabo79

*Marvelus* PHILIPPINES


----------



## gabo79

*Eilat*



Eilat, Eilat Hotels, 7233 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Eilat hotels, 7092 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Eilat view, 7067 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Eilat view, 7218 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Bentov Collections - Copyright Protected by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Bentov Collections - Copyright Protected by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr



Bentov Collections - Copyright Protected by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Garden by The Bay*, Singapore​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73121









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73395


----------



## gabo79

FlicK said:


> Lindo lugar! Gosto dessas cidades em pequenas ilhas, penso em como se desenvolveram, como conseguem suprir suas necessidades de infra-estrutura. Nas Maldivas existe Male, que acho fantástica!


..


----------



## Linguine

amazing. :cheers2:


----------



## gabo79

*Bergen*










*Above Isfjord, Svalbard (Norway) ...*



























taken by sqooth​


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Ibiza*, Balearic Islands, Spain



Aerial view of the old town of Ibiza, Spain by XavierDuran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ibiza and Bergen are really great! Thanks guys :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Castor_Game said:


> *PUEBLA DE SANABRIA, ZAMORA (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*
> 
> 
> 
> VISTA AÉREA DEL CASTILLO DE PUEBLA DE SANABRIA  por  Tafyr , en Flickr
> 
> *VIGO CITY AND VIGO ESTUARY, PONTEVEDRA (GALICIA COMMUNITY)*
> 
> 
> 
> VISTA AÉREA DE VIGO Y LA RÍA  por  Tafyr , en Flickr
> 
> *CALATRAVO CASTLE. ALCAÑIZ, TERUEL (ARAGÓN COMMUNITY)*
> 
> 
> 
> VISTA AÉREA CASTILLO CALATRABO, ALCAÑIZ.  por  Tafyr , en Flickr
> 
> *LA CONCHA AND ONDARRETA BEACHES. SAN SEBASTIÁN/DONOSTIA (BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY) *
> 
> 
> 
> VISTA AÉREA PLAYA DE LA CONCHA  por  Tafyr , en Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

*Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe*








http://flic.kr/p/eR2LRk


*Fish River Canyon, Namibia.*
The second largest canyon in the world and the largest in Africa. 160 km long, 27 km wide, 550 metres deep.








http://flic.kr/p/eEti8i​


----------



## gabo79

*RIAZA RIVER GORGE, SEGOVIA PROVINCE (CASTILE & LEON COMMUNITY)*



 Río Riaza  por  Brookei , en Flickr

*PLAINS OF ALAVA/ARABA PROVINCE (BASQUE COUNTRY COMMUNITY)*



 Desde Paul  por  Jherlo , en Flickr
​


----------



## gabo79

*FOZ DE ARBAYÚN (SALAZAR RIVER GORGE) (NAVARRE COMMUNITY)*



 Foz de Arbayún  por  aticof4a , en Flickr

*LA MANCHA PLAINS, CUENCA PROVINCE (CASTILE-LA MANCHA COMMUNITY) *



 Uclés  por  twiga_swala , en Flickr


*ARCOS DE LA FRONTERA,CÁDIZ.ANDALUCÍA*


Arcos de la Frontera panorámica. por Las Fotos de Julusa, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*ÁVILA,CASTILLA Y LEÓN*


VISTA AEREA DE CATARATAS DE FUENTES CLARAS por Tafyr, en Flickr

*COSTA DA MORTE,GALICIA*


Costa da Morte - Ezaro por e-costa, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Egypt taken from the ISS *




























NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center​


----------



## gabo79

*Toshka Lakes*, Egypt (NASA, International Space Station, 










NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center


*Pyramids at Giza*, Egypt (NASA, International Space Station










NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center


*Great Sand Sea*, Egypt (NASA, International Space Station










NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center


*Middle East at Night* (NASA, International Space Station)










NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center​


----------



## gabo79

*Hurghada Aerial View*










*The Cairo Citadel from above*


leaving cairo by craizdgoat, on Flickr



01 - Cairora airetik hurbiltzen by Mr. Theklan, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Morocco as seen from the ISS*










NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center flickr

*Space Shuttle Discovery Over Earth* (NASA, International Space Station




























NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center​


----------



## Kerbs

*PHILIPPINES*


----------



## gabo79

My first views of Marrakech at 8:45 am par AustinSho, sur Flickr

*Oued El Makhazine dam*


Shadow of the clouds by Venus Loi, on Flickr

*Massira dam*


On the plane to Morocco by Venus Loi, on Flickr


Marrakech par danPER69, sur Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Atlas *


IMG_4908 par speedjo, sur Flickr

*Atlas *


IMG_5279 par speedjo, sur Flickr

*Atlas *









IMG_8920 par speedjo, sur Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

Bergen from Ulriken, Bergen, Norway by lenoz, on Flickr


Snow in Bergen by Kristian Pletten, on Flickr


Foggy Town #3 by Botryllus, on Flickr


Foggy Town #2 by Botryllus, on Flickr


Foggy Town #4 by Botryllus, on Flickr


Foggy Town #1 by Botryllus, on Flickr


bergen by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


IMG_5757 by hansl.geijtenbeek, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> *Langkawi Sky Bridge*
> 
> Langkawi sky-bridge is suspended at 700 metres above sea level. This unique curved pedestrian bridge spans 125 metres across a spectacular chasm. The view from the bridge is simply breathtaking. You'd be able to view the Andaman Sea and Thailand’s Tarutao Island as well.
> The 1.8m-wide bridge had two 3.6m-wide triangular platforms that provided a spectacular viewing-cum-resting area for visitors.
> 
> Unlike straight bridges where you can see from the starting point, the bridge has been curved to provide different perspectives over the land and sea. Convenient triangular platforms located along the curved bridge provide rest areas so you can sit and appreciate both the beauty of nature and an incredible feat of engineering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by licici
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by poznani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by jusninasirun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sky Bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1917 by roxichka, on Flickr​


..


----------



## gabo79

Some more pictures of Sweden:

Islands of Stockholms archipelago skattered in lake Mälaren


STHLM - IMG_0028 by ImageBlue, on Flickr

Port of Gothenburg, Västra Götaland County


Port of Gothenburg by cablefreak, on Flickr

Karlskrona, Blekinge County


Flygbild över Karlskrona by Joakim K E Johansson, on Flickr

Bottna-Grebbestad, Bohuslän County


Bottna-Grebbestad_090807-7451.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

A field in Skåne County









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snapshot-foto/9020299558/in/photostream/

Örebro castle, Örebro County


Image of the week – December 12th 2012 Orebro-IOTW by Blom Group, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Serre-Ponçon Lake*, Southern Alps


lac de serre ponçon par drjerryfowler, sur Flickr


*Annecy Lake*, Savoie


Home Sweet Home par Tristan Shu, sur Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

Fourier said:


> Mais alguns locais suíços.
> 
> 01.	Região da Oberstrass, em Zürich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: ponte 1112
> 
> 02.	Área rual do cantão de Zürich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: ponte 1112
> 
> 03.	Wernetshausen, cantãoZ ürich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: ponte 1112
> 
> 04.	Pequenos vlarejos sempre estão presente nos Alpes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: Drinu C
> 
> 05.	Paisagem no cantão do Vaud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: Drinu C
> 
> 06.	Estradinhas rurais estão por todo o canto no Vaud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: Drinu C
> 
> 07.	Orla do Lac Léman, entre Vevey e Montreux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com fotoDrinu C
> 
> 08.	Monte Rosa, no belíssimo Cantão do Ticino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: uwelino
> 
> 09.	Serpiano e o Monte San Giorgio, no Cantão italiano do Ticino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: uwelino
> 
> 10.	Poncione D´Arzo na mesma região.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: uwelino
> 
> 11.	Beinwil, no Cantão Solothurn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: Ars Silentiun
> 
> 12.	Cidadezinha de Gossau. Sempre um relógio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: Tambako the Jaguar
> 
> 13.	Bela imagem em Locarno, Cantao do Ticino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: Tambako the Jaguar
> 
> 
> 14.	Vaquinhas no pasto em Grüt, Cantão Zürich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: Tambako the Jaguar
> 
> 15.	Algumas das igrejas de Zürich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com foto: Slobo Knezevic
> 
> 
> Abraços!


..


----------



## gabo79

Amur (Rocks)































Oh look how sweet , a heart :cheers:


















http://10russia.ru/object_7

Lenskie Pillars









http://www.ecotours-russia.com/portals/106/Images/cruises/%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B5%20%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B1%D1%8B.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Great shots as always but would you post less numbers of photos per entry? Please read this sticky. Thanks! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644191


----------



## gabo79

*Palumbaghja*, Corsica


La Corse du sud vue d'hélicoptère par Lydia06130, sur Flickr


*Dinard*, Brittany


8FL_9927 copie par frederic., sur Flickr


*Dune of Pilat*, Aquitaine


La Dune vue d'avion par B.RANZA, sur Flickr


*Mimet*, Provence









by ludovic.ruat (Panoramio)


----------



## Yellow Fever

THanks for posting 4 photos per post! kay:


----------



## gabo79

Nanga Parbat

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aliengrove/7065977271/sizes/l/in/photostream/










Baltoro glacier

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aliengrove/7065976553/sizes/l/in/photostream/










Baltoro

http://www.climatemediapartnership.org/reporting/stories/the-great-glacier-debate/



zorro28 said:


> Milky Way over Mitre Peak @ 6010m
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/obartunov/7676324076/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And those photos are great, very nice too :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

*Kyzylshin - red canyon Altai Republic*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9A%D1%8B%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BB%D1%88%D0%B8%D0%BD/users/avante22/view/653014?page=0&search_author=avante22&how=week&type=image










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4804266/?from_member










http://www.altai-photo.ru/_ph/20/854321365.jpg










http://www.altai-photo.ru/photo/altai/chuyskaya/chelovek_na_marse/20-0-8046










http://www.altai-photo.ru/photo/altai/dostoprimechatelnosti/marsianskie_khroniki_sukhie_laguny/9-0-9011










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5056586/?from_member


----------



## gabo79

*Chuya River in the Altai Republic *










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4900221/?from_member


----------



## gabo79

*Elbrus, Caucasus , Russias and Europes highest mountain*





























http://10russia.ru/object_34​


----------



## gabo79

Vulcano Tyatya





























http://10russia.ru/object_1​


----------



## gabo79

Foto aérea de la explosión del Volcán Tungurahua en Ecuador










Volcán Popocatépetl desde San Pedro Cholula, Puebla


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

*SCL*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...55206146.64252.131903646901745&type=3&theater


----------



## gabo79

*Mountains in Greenland. the largest island in the world, larger than Mexico, and almost entirely covered by ice gruesísima, breathtakingly beautiful.*


Groenlandia según los dioses (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Groenlandia según los dioses (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Groenlandia según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Groenlandia según los dioses (4) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Serre-Ponçon Lake*, Southern Alps


lac de serre ponçon par drjerryfowler, sur Flickr


*Annecy Lake*, Savoie


Home Sweet Home par Tristan Shu, sur Flickr

*Mt. St. Helens, Washington, USA*


Mt. St. Helens 128 by [IM]PERFECT, on Flickr

Huayna Potosí
Bolivian Andes

HUAYNA POTOSI - LA PAZ BOLIVIA por Jaime Ramallo Camacho, en Flickr
​


----------



## gabo79

*COLOMBIA / PNN LOS NEVADOS*​
El parque nacional natural Los Nevados se encuentra ubicado en la Cordillera Central en la Región Andina de los Andes en Colombia. Su superficie hace parte de los departamentos de Caldas, Risaralda, Quindío y Tolima, estando repartido entre los municipios de Villamaría, Santa Rosa de Cabal, Pereira, Salento, Villa Hermosa,Anzoátegui, Santa Isabel, Murillo e Ibagué.

El parque comprende los pisos térmicos correspondientes a los de frío, páramo, superpáramo y nieves perpetuas, por lo cual sus ecosistemas principales son los bosques andinos, páramos y glaciar. Incluye además las cuencas hidrográficas de algunos ríos, como son el río Otún, río Totarito, río Molinos, río Azufrado, río Lagunillas, río Campoalegre y río Guali, entre otros.

Antes de ingresar al parque se puede apreciar la laguna negra. En el parque se encuentran localizados los nevados del Ruiz, Tolima, Santa Isabel, el Cisne, Quindío, el valle Lunar, y las lagunas del Otún y la Verde, entre otros sitios de interés.

Deshielo._En los últimos años los nevados han sido duramente afectados por los efectos del calentamiento global; en el 2007, el Endomingas, advirtió sobre el presunto deshielo de los casquetes glaciares de los nevados de este parque nacional. Como prueba de esto cabe mencionar la desaparición de Las Catedrales de Hielo, que eran unas enormes cavernas en la parte baja del casquete glaciar del nevado del Ruiz, las cuales existieron hasta antes de 1995 y que solían ser frecuentadas por escaladores.



Por Margarita Ovalle E. 

Por Laura Ximena Olejua 

Por Triángulo del Café Travel 

Por Noam


----------



## gabo79

Benidorm Aerial View por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


Benidorm Aerial View por Mountainranger74, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Skiers on dormant volcano Mauna Kea, Hawaii*










*Nha Trang, Vietnam*










*Reminds me of Benidorm:*


Benidorm by jose__gm, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Verdon Gorge*









by Thierry Alnot (survoldefrance.fr..

*Bonifacio*, Corsica


La Corse du sud vue d'hélicoptère par Lydia06130, sur Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

QUITO​
Quito basicamente esta encerrada entre montañas, se encuentra en un largo valle

su centro historico posee lomitas que lo embellecen aun mas

desde Quito se pueden observar muchos nevados (Cotopaxi, Antisana, Los Ilinizas (2), Cayambe) que pasaran nevados los 365 dias del año y en temporadas del año algunas coordilleras de Quito se suelen cubrir con nieve

aunque la ciudad se encuentra en una geografia muy irregular, no ha sido impedimiento para darle orden a la ciudad y se lo puede observar en sus tomas aereas, aparte tampoco sera impedimento para el metro que esta en proceso de construccion


----------



## gabo79

*SONORA*


Sonora por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Sonora is the second largest state in Mexico. It is sparsely populated but with a diversifed economy (industry, fishing, mining, services and tourism). A beautiful coastline, desert and mountains make of the territory a fascinating place for adventurous spirits.

Sand dunes in the Altar Desert, probably the driest and hottest in Mexico.


Desierto de Altar por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

In the following photo you can see on the distance Puerto Peñasco, a growing resort that attracts many tourists from Arizona. This is the beach resort closest in distance to Phoenix and Tucson, AZ.


Puerto Peñasco a once mil por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Going south the coastline, we find Isla Tiburon (Shark Island), the largest in the country. The whole island is a protected area, and has no permanent population. It remains a sacred sanctuary of the Seri, one of the last native populations in this region, who live on the coast and visit the island only for ritual purposes. In the photo you can see, at the bottom, Sonora's coastline and, at the top, Baja's.


Isla Tiburón a once mil metros por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

The Strait of Little Hell (Estrecho del Infiernillo) separates the island from the continent. At the point indicated by the arrow, it is only 3 km wide. This may be the remanent of a narrow strand of land that hundreds of thousands of years ago helped the deer to leave the continent and populate the island. Nowadays it has the most dense deer populations of the country.


Canal del Infiernillo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Bora-Bora*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tahitipix/3022811141/in/photostream/


*Réunion Island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3193391043/in/set-72157612191438539/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freducs/4104115210/in/set-72157622813600150/​


----------



## gabo79

*Bora-Bora*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tahitipix/2732537808/


*Saint-Barthélemy*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nycgraeme/2356854568/in/photostream/


*Réunion Island, Cirque de Mafate*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vancayzeele/4223222788/in/set-72157622910406861​


----------



## gabo79

reunion island

this is a small town, sea resort called Saint Gilles Les Bains










*this is L´hermitage les Bains*










This is Boucan Canot




































































































*the port area*










*this town is called Saint Paul*


















*
see the fanatastic tunnels which will guide you through the island, really first world infrastructure*:cheers:


















*
little town of Cilaos*










*Salazie*


----------



## gabo79

Chile










Grande Dixence damn Suiza


----------



## gabo79

*Bora Bora*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tahitipix/2732537808/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/136265185/

*Moorea*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rgb12/3047431496/in/set-72157606848203980/
*
Fakarava*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/centurione76/3789973206/in/[email protected]​


----------



## gabo79

*RIO*


----------



## gabo79

*BRASIL*


----------



## gabo79

*NATAL*


----------



## gabo79

*BRASILIA*


----------



## gabo79

*CANCÚN*


*GUANAJUATO*


*JANITZIO, MICHOACÁN*


*MEXCALTITAN, NAYARIT*


*ZACATECAS*
​


----------



## gabo79

*LA ROMANA, REP. DOMINICANA*

Este es uno de los destinos más exclusivos en todo el Caribe, en gran parte por la existencia de Casa de Campo. Es muy frecuentado por los famosos y demás personas de la vida pública internacional. También es el hogar del famosísimo campo de golf, Diente de Perro (Teeth of the Dog), considerado entre los 100 mejores campos de golf en el mundo según Golf Magazine y hasta lo pueden jugar en varios juegos para la computadora.

Aunque la mayoría de las residencias le pertenecen a dominicanos, algunas personas no dominicanas también tienen residencias veraniegas acá inlcuyendo a: _*Shakira, Carlos Ponce, Luis Fonsi, Bárbara Bermudo, Gustavo Cisneros, Carlos Slim, Alfonso Fanjul entre otras personalidades.*_ 














































*Crédito:* A su autor el cual desconozco.


----------



## gabo79

*Monterrey*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjharo/4377651525/

*Teotihuacan*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolafarrera/5110199944/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## gabo79

*HIGÜEY, REP. DOMINICANA*

Debido a su cercanía a los polos turísticos de Punta Cana y La Romana, además de ser un gran centro religioso; Higüey recibe una gran cantidad de turistas nacionales e internacionales todos los años. Lo que más se destaca es la Basilica a Nuestra Señora de la Altagracia, diseñada por los arquitectos franceses _André Dunoyer de Segonzac_ y _Pierre Dupré._










*PUNTA CANA, REP DOMINICANA*

El destino de playa por excelencia en las Antillas. No necesita introducción, las imágenes lo dicen todo.


----------



## gabo79

*SANTO DOMINGO, REP DOMINICANA*

----- UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE SITE / PATRIMONIO DE LA HUMANIDAD -----

Como capital de la República y la ciudad Primada de América, Santo Domingo es, sin lugar a dudas, el principal polo turístico de negocios y cultural de la República Dominicana. Con su casco histórico, variada gastronomía, casinos, hoteles de lujo, centros comerciales, centros culturales de toda índole, etc; la ciudad ofrece muchas opciones de entretenimiento para los turistas.

Es la ciudad más antigua construida por europeos en el Nuevo Mundo, y paradójicamente, también es una de las metrópolis más nuevas de América.


----------



## gabo79

*PALENQUE CHIAPAS, MEXICO*













*VALLE DE BRAVO, MEXICO*












*RIVIERA MAYA, MEXICO*













BY MARTE

*Acapulco, Mexico*

by blueheronco


----------



## gabo79

*Centro Histórico de São Luis do Maranhão, Brasil

Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad*


----------



## gabo79

*Valparaíso, Chile*


----------



## gabo79

ACAHAY - PARAGUAY










RIO NEGRO / TEBYCUARI - PARAGUAY



















LAGUNA SALADA DEL CHACO - PARAGUAY


----------



## gabo79

Este es el mejor acercamiento que he logrado a Laguna de Sánchez


Laguna de Sanchez closeup por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Ciénega del Toro, municipio de Galeana, a unos 2200 m sobre el nivel del mar.


Cienega del Toro por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

la Sierra Madre ésta es una de las que más me gustan: puede verse todo su espesor y las tres grandes zonas de Nuevo León: la planicie costera (A), la sierra (B) y el altiplano (D).

C = Valle intramontano
X = Cerro El Potosí


El espesor de la Sierra (anotada) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


La siguiente foto representa el avistamiento del Cerro del Potosí a mayor distancia que yo he vivido.
Estaba apenas sobrevolando el cañón del Huajuco, quizá por encima del tempo mormón más o menos. Y sobre las crestas de la sierra, al fondo, lo logré ver a plenitud.


Blues for Nuevo Leon por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Cañón del Huajuco entre bruma y la llamada "Sierra de la Silla", que se extiende desde Guadalupe hasta Allende*


Al dejar Nuevo León por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*Amanecer sobre el municipio de Santa Catarina*


Amanecer sobre Santa Catarina por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*El municipio de Zaragoza, bien en el sur, en la sierra. Es un municipio muy escasamente poblado, pero lleno de belleza natural.
Chequen las áreas de "calvicie" en la montaña, que es donde hay desforestación por cultivos.
*

Zaragoza según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*Ya hay nieve en la cumbre del Cerro del Potosí.
Foto del martes pasado al amanecer. Chequen la zona blanca en la cumbre.
*

Amanecer sobre Cerro el Potosí por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Amanecer sobre las crestas de los municipios de Santiago, Rayones y Galeana.*


Composición matinal con Potosí y crestas serranas (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr



*Allende y la Sierra Madre Oriental*


Allende y Sierra Madre Oriental según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr



*
La Presa de la Boca desde el otro lado de la Sierra de la Silla
*

Presa de la Boca desde el otro lado por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

Municipio de Galeana. Este municipio tiene dos zonas bien diferenciadas: la sierra, y el altiplano. En esta foto muestro el lado de la sierra a la izquierda (con el Cerro el Potosí), y el altiplano a la derecha. Se trata de un municipio con comunidades con una economía razonable, basada en la agricultura de riego, y otras muy precaria, donde los campesinos apenas sobreviven a base de la talla de lechuguilla, una cactácea.


Tarde clemente sobre el altiplano por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Amanecer sobre el municipio de Pesquería


Amanecer sobre Pesquería por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

Concepción Chile



Concepción con bruma por gpoo, en Flickr



Pedro de Valdivia en Concepción por gpoo, en Flickr



Río Bío-Bío por gpoo, en Flickr



San Pedro de la Paz por gpoo, en Flickr


Desembocadura del río Bío-Bío por gpoo, en Flickr



San Pedro de la Paz por gpoo, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Caracas y La Guaira, Venezuela*


Venezuelan coast with clouds and mountains and city by JamieK2007, on Flickr


Venezuelan coast and mountains by JamieK2007, on Flickr


Aerial near Bolivar airport by JamieK2007, on Flickr


Adios Venezuela by AJ Brustein, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

Noetzie, 
South africa one of many secluded beaches along the Garden Route, with river-mouth lagoons and surrounding forest.
Good surf, beautiful beach, and canoeing up the rivers in this part of the world is an adventure. The rivers jump with fish, luminous Kingfishers and even the iconic Fish Eagle, plus Monkeys and Baboons, Caracal Lynx, many antelope and leopard.
Some of the big homes down on the beach are accommodations for hire.










www.hondamarineblog.co.za​


----------



## gabo79

*Bolivar venezuela*


_EMA7715mode por Eduardo Cisneros1, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Cañón de Toro Toro* Bolivia
Departamento de Potosí









Toro Toro por marcosz, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Río Beni* BOLIVIA
Departamento de Beni









Jungel... por Åsmund Isaksen, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Sceneries along the Li River / 漓江*
*Yangshuo County / 阳朔*, Guilin, Guangxi, Southern China












Xingping Karst Peaks by peter stewart | photography, on Flickr









A View To Die For by peter stewart | photography, on Flickr














​


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8974680167/


----------



## gabo79

*The Imposing Ma Pi Leng mountain pass*
Location: Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


MA PI LENG by Ngô Huy Hòa (hachi8), on Flickr










*Mai Chau valley at dawn*
Location: Mai Chau district, Hoa Binh province


Thung Lũng Mai Châu by chedoanvien, on Flickr

Thung Lũng Mai Châu by chedoanvien, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*the Victoria Falls *


Victoria Falls by Sy, on Flickr


Victoria Falls 2 by Sy, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Venezia and the swamp*


Venezia and the swamp (1) by LTCE, on Flickr


*Venezia and the bridge*


Venezia and the bridge by LTCE, on Flickr

*Alps between Italy and Austria*



Alps between Italy and Austria by LTCE, on Flickr

*Lecco italy from above:*


Lecco by night by Finsty, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*AFRICA'S GREAT LAKE ZONE
*


----------



## christos-greece

That page has some awesome aerial photos :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

*Raja Ampat* starts getting popular now. It's good in some ways, but I'm afraid about the natural conservation there (esp as one of the richest marine park on earth).


*
Wayag, Raja Ampat INDONESIA*


----------



## gabo79

*Seychelles, Untouched Beauty*









By *Mau71*









By *killthebird*​


----------



## gabo79

Venezuela TEPUYS


----------



## gabo79

*+ venezuela*




































​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Previous post from Venezuela: really awesome aerial photos! :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

*Cap Chevalier Martinique *


Cap Chevalier par Capucine et Ludovic, sur Flickr


Cap Chevalier par Capucine et Ludovic, sur Flickr


Cap Chevalier par Capucine et Ludovic, sur Flickr


Anse Michel par Razmataz', sur Flickr


Kayak par Razmataz', sur Flickr


pure ride par firstsolidteam, sur Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Cap Ferré Martinique*


Kap Ferré-12 par Capucine et Ludovic, sur Flickr


Kap Ferré-17 par Capucine et Ludovic, sur Flickr


3 Cap Ferré 20 février 2011 par Capucine et Ludovic, sur Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Cap Macré Martinique *


Kap Macré-1050798 par Capucine et Ludovic, sur Flickr


Kap Macré-1050841 par Capucine et Ludovic, sur Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Kingston*









Kingston Jamaica by Chris Deatrick on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Urmia Lake IRAN *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leoniedas/2118629684/sizes/l/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/aliengrove/3437532895/sizes/l/


*Qazvin*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebigdurian/2407361883/sizes/l/
​


----------



## gabo79

*Khoy, West Azarbaijan*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4155488471/sizes/o/

*Tehran IRAN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156246186/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4156245646/sizes/o/​


----------



## gabo79

*Sarek National Park* (_Sareks nationalpark_) - 

The oldest national park in Europe. It covers an area of 1.970 sq. km and is located in Jokkmokk Municipality, in the province Lapland in northern Sweden. Sarek borders the national parks Stora Sjöfallet and Padjelanta. The national park is popular with hikers and mountaineers, but not suitable for beginners. 

Most notably, the national park houses a number of high mountains of over 2.000 metres. In fact, 6 of Sweden's 13 peaks over 2.000 meters are located inside the boundaries of the national park. Among these is the second highest mountain in Sweden, Sarektjåkkå. Sometimes the massif of Mt. Ahkka, located just north from Sarek National Park, is also included to the geographical Sarek, which makes the number of 2.000 meter peaks inside the park 8 instead of 6. The park also houses around 200 peaks that reach 1.800 metres or higher. Due to the long walk up, the mountains are seldom climbed.
At 1.800 meters meters above sea-level lies the Pårte observatory, built in the early 1900s, because of the efforts of Axel Hamberg. The construction material had to be carried up on back.

The Rapa River delta is considered one of Europe's prettiest, and the summit of mount Skierffe offers an overlook of this ice covered trough valley.
There are around 100 glaciers in Sarek National Park. Together with a few other national parks in Sweden, Sarek National Park is the oldest national park in Europe (1909–1910).:






Rapaselet, Sarek N.P. by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr

(c) Martin Krämer








Martin Krämer Photography

(c) Martin Krämer








Martin Krämer Photography

Rapa velly and delta

(c) WSchulenburg, panoramio.com








Rapa-Delta by WSchulenburg on panoramio.com


Rapa Valley by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Sarek – Europe’s last wilderness by Johannes Jansson, on Flickr


Aerial view over Laitaure delta, Sarek National Park, Laponia World Heritage Site, Sweden by Gitzo S.A., on Flickr


Rapa delta view from Skierfe, Sarek N.P. by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Rapa river branch, Sarek N.P. by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*LEBANON*


----------



## gabo79

*Suburbios de Gandrange, Francia*










*Venetian Islands en Key Biscayne, Estados Unidos*










*Basural en la Ciudad de Belice, Belice*










*Plataforma Petrolera en Port-Gentile, Gabón*


----------



## gabo79

*Villa en los pantanos del Nilo Blanco, Sudán del Sur*










*Casas Solares en Freiburg im Breisgau, Alemania*










*Playa de Mar del Plata, Argentina*










*Puente Charles Grimes sobre el Río Yarra en Melbourne, Australia*


----------



## gabo79

*Canoas en el Río Buriganga, Bangladesh*










*Campos cerca de Quito, Ecuador*










*Centro Histórico de Brujas, Bélgica*










*Elefantes en el Delta del Okabango, Botswana*


----------



## gabo79

*Detalle de un edificio de Sao Paulo, Brasil*










*Cosecha de algodón en Bafora, Burkina Faso*










*Producción de Sulfuro en Alberta, Canadá*










*Ganado de un grupo nómade cerca del Lago Chad, Chad*


----------



## gabo79

*Industria de Acero en San Felipe, Chile*










*Barrio de Pudong en Shanghai, China*










*Viviendas precarias en Santo Domingo, República Dominicana*










*Bote en el Nilo, Egipto*


----------



## gabo79

*Invernadero iluminado en Sauvo, Finlandia*










*Laberinto en Reignac-sur-Indre, Francia*










*Islas Raja Ampat, Indonesia*










*Estatua de la Lbertad y edificios de Manhattan en Nueva York, Estados Unidos*


----------



## gabo79

*Yurtas en las afueras de Ulan Bator, Mongolia*


----------



## ardues

Guangzhou. City view from the plane.


----------



## gabo79

*Daños de Tornado en Florida, Estados Unidos*










*Louvre y Ile de la Cité en París, Francia*


----------



## gabo79

*Gran Muralla, China*










*Scheggino, Italia*


----------



## gabo79

*El Atteuf, Argelia*










*Wat Phra Doi Suthep, Tailandia*


----------



## gabo79

*Villa de Skärhamn, Suecia*










*Casas Pigeon en el Delta Mit Gahmr, Egipto*


----------



## gabo79

*Volcán Karymsky en Siberia, Rusia*










*Templo Bonnath en Katmandú, Nepal*


----------



## gabo79

*Favelas en Rio de Janeiro, Brasil*










*Suburbios de Copenhaguen, Dinamarca*


----------



## gabo79

*Varanasi, India*










*Planta Solar en Andalucía, España*


----------



## gabo79

*Ciudad Abandonada de Pripriat, cerca de Chernobyl, Ucrania*










*Bora Bora en Tahiti, Francia*


----------



## gabo79

*Centro de Sanaa, Yemen*










*Epicentro de la Bomba Atómica en Hiroshima, Japón*


----------



## gabo79

*Transporte de Vacas en el Río Brahmaputra, Bangladesh*










*Ciudad Maya de Chichen Itzá, México*


----------



## gabo79

*Campos de Tulipanes, Holanda*










*Domo de la Roca y Muro de los Lamentos en Jersualén, Israel*


----------



## gabo79

*Bahía Wineglass en Tasmania, Australia*










*Venecia, Italia*


----------



## gabo79

*Casas Botes en Lagos, Nigeria*










*Volcán Rano Raraku en Isla de Pascua, Chile*


----------



## gabo79

*Botes Encallados en el seco Mar de Aral, Kazakhstan*














*Palm Jumeirah en Dubai, Emiratos Arabes Unidos*


----------



## gabo79

*Bazar de Estambul, Turquía*










*Castillo Neuschwanstein, Alemania*


----------



## gabo79

*El Barrio de Changping en Beijing, China*










*Ganado cerca del Parque Nacional Masai Mara, Kenia*


----------



## gabo79

*Isla Hashima, Japón*










*Estocolmo, Suecia*


----------



## gabo79

*Bosque en la Región de Chaverloix en Quebec, Canadá*










*Suburbio de Ciudad del Cabo, Sudáfrica*


----------



## gabo79

*Afueras de Denver, Estados Unidos*










*Duna en la Isla Fraser, Australia*


----------



## gabo79

*Palacio da Pena, Portugal*










*Río Amazonas, Brasil*


----------



## gabo79

*Ciudad Amurallada de Dubrovnik, Croacia*










*Las Tumbas Ming, China*


----------



## gabo79

*Carrera Bol d'Or, Suiza*










*Pueblo en el Valle de Rehr, Marruecos*


----------



## gabo79

*Kibutz de Sha, Israel*










*Cementerio Militar en Verdun, Francia*


----------



## gabo79

*Ganado en Neuquén, Argentina*










*Ruinas de la Ciudad Medieval de Shali, Egipto*


----------



## gabo79

*Basural en Ciudad de México, México*










*Villa de los Masai, Kenia*


----------



## gabo79

*Mina de Carbón en Sudáfrica*










*El Corcovado en Rio de Janeiro, Brasil*


----------



## gabo79

*Aldea en Santorini, Grecia*










*Love Parade en Berlín, Alemania*


----------



## gabo79

*Gullholmen, Suecia*











*Glaciar en Laguna San Rafael, Chile*


----------



## gabo79

*Molino, Holanda*










*Peatones en Tokyo, Japón*


----------



## gabo79

*Arrecife de Coral en Nueva Caledonia, Francia*










*Shibam, Yemen*


----------



## gabo79

*Romphielos en la Bahía Resolute, Canadá*










*Isla de San Giulio, Italia*


----------



## gabo79

*Pueblo inundado al sur de Dhaka, Bangladesh*










*Ciudad Fortificada de Jaisalmer, en el Rajastán, India*


----------



## gabo79

*Playa en Queensland, Australia*










*Abu Simbel, Egipto*


----------



## gabo79

*Isla en el Mar Báltico, Finlandia*


----------



## gabo79

Some marinas in Sweden:

Långedrag, Västra Götaland County


Långedrag_060825-0234.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr

Mariefred, lake Mälaren, Södermanland County









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6424949097/

Strängnäs, lake Mälaren, Södermanland County









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6424949417/in/set-72157627921604404/

Oxelösund, Södermanland County









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6424949921/in/photostream/

Arkösund, Östergötaland County









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6424950281/

Wallhamn, Västra Götaland









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6424950633/


----------



## gabo79

campamento peregrino en makkah 2 millones de personas










Costas de Mozambique










Burning Man, the annual arts, culture, and music festival in the Nevada desert, is well underway.










Presa en Siberia










L.A


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Impressive freeways network. Don't forget the photos source tho.


----------



## gabo79

*Collo, Skikda*


COLLO - EN NESSA by omar lomaxe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_001.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_002.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_003.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_006.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_007.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_008.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_009.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_011.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_014.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_018.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_019.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_021.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_027.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_029.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_030.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_031.jpg









http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130911_paris_from_above/paris_from_above_043.jpg


----------



## gabo79

Namib desert, Namibia








http://flic.kr/p/eyRz6d​


----------



## gabo79

Hotu Matua said:


> El noroeste mexicano es espectacular. El Mar de Cortés no tiene abuela. A los foristas de BC y Son que leen el thread, mi admiración por el escenario alucinante que les tocó por tierra. Mis fotos no le hacen justicia a lo que se ve desde el aire. Pero ahí les va de todas maneras.
> 
> Aquí está la Isla Tiburón, la más grande de México, cerca de las costas de Sonora, y hasta donde sé, habitada por unos pocos seris. Me sentí super honrado de que me hablaran de la Secretaría de Educación Pública del Estado para solicitar incluirla en el libro de texto de Geografía del Estado de Sonora. No sé si finalmente la incluyeron, pero el gusto nadie me lo quita.
> 
> 
> Isla Tiburón por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> En esta otra vemos montaña, candente desierto y distritos de riego en la misma toma, en Baja California, cerca de Mexicali
> 
> 
> Montañas de Mexicali por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Aquí el Desierto de Altar encontrándose con el Mar de Cortés, cerquita de Puerto Peñasco, Sonora.
> 
> 
> Las Lisas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Y aquí una foto desnuda, sin miramientos, del Desierto de Altar, quizá próximo a la zona de reserva de la biósfera del Pinacate
> 
> 
> Desierto de Altar por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

Hotu Matua said:


> México está lleno de presas.
> No me refiero a las chicas que están en el reclusorio, acusadas de cómplices de los narcos. Me refiero a presas para irrigar tierras que serían estériles (principalmente en el norte) o para generar energía hidroeléctrica (principalmente en el sur).
> Aquí les presento algunas presas de nuestro país.
> 
> La de La Boca, al sureste de Monterrey
> 
> 
> La Presa de La Boca por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> La de Cerro Prieto, todavía más al sureste, cerca de Linares, Nuevo León. Noten las aguas achocolatadas del Río Ramos fundiéndose en las aguas azuladas de la presa.
> 
> 
> 
> Presa Cerro Prieto por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> La Presa de Calles en Aguascalientes. En una isleta de la presa está la famosa imagen del "Cristo Roto"
> 
> 
> Parajes de Aguascalientes (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Presa de Zimapán, en el límite los estados de Hidalgo y Querétaro.
> 
> 
> Frontera natural por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Presa "El Estribón" junto a Yahualica, en Jalisco
> 
> 
> Yahualica desde el aire por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Y una de las que más me gustan, la presa del Novillo en plena sierra sonorense. Chequen qué chulada
> 
> 
> Presa El Novillo plena por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

Hotu Matua said:


> Es estimulante ver campos de cultivo: evidencias directas, crudas, de la acción del hombre sobre la superficie de la Tierra, y de su ingenio para producir alimento en proporciones que ni los emperadores de la Edad Antigua soñaron, y en lugares que ni se imaginaron.
> 
> Campos de cultivo cerca de Culiacán, Sinaloa, potencia agrícola de México.
> 
> 
> Culiacan cultivos 1 por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Campos de irrigación radial en el desierto de Chihuahua, cerca de Janos, al suroeste de Ciudad Juárez
> 
> 
> Cultivos cerca de Janos por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Y en el seco altiplano de Nuevo León, municipio de Galeana
> 
> 
> Cultivos radiales de Nuevo León por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Cultivos en el Valle de Baviácora, en Sonora, aprovechando las aguas del río
> 
> 
> Valle en la Sierra de Sonora por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> ¡Vacas desde el aire!
> 
> 
> Cómo Dios ve las vacas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Y los cultivos de los perseverantes menonitas cerca de Cuauhtémoc, Chihuahua. Además de los cereales, este municipio es famoso por sus manzanas. Chequen la manera en que están alineadas las aldeas ("campos") sobre los caminos por los que sus camionetas transportan el producto.
> 
> 
> Campos menonitas según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

Langur said:


> Boeing 747-8i, the world's longest airliner, flying over Mount Baker in the Cascades, Washington State.


..


----------



## Japanac

Great photos! :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Windblower said:


> Some daylight images, source: universetoday/NASA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful planet


--


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates


----------



## IThomas

a part of *Como Lake* (south-west zone)
_north Milan metro area
Lombardy Region, Italy_


----------



## IThomas

More pics :cheers:

Milan metro area (north lakes)... full of Villas and charme. Here summer is vibrant and winter is magnificent! And it's a world class destination, far away from massive tourism (like Rome, Florence...)  
My tip: if you have a motorcycle you can enjoy the panoramic landscape, along the roads on hills and mountains around the lakes. A little gossip: actors and celebrities like George Clooney have an house here.
































































Villages on lakes like this are frequent  Each small historic center, is something of an unforgettable experience: tells its story, but without forget a common past.



















Follow thread MILAN, WHEN ITALY MEETS THE WORLD... Soon some tours just for you all!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice photos from around Milan :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

La Reserva de la Biosfera Janos (RBJ) está en al noroeste del estado de Chihuahua, dentro del municipio del mismo nombre, colindando al norte con el estado de Nuevo México, en los Estados Unidos; al oeste con el vecino estado de Sonora, al este y al sur con los Municipios de Ascensión, Casas Grandes y Nuevo Casas Grandes, Chihuahua.

La RBJ tiene una extensión de 5,305 km2 (530,440 has) y se compone de extensos valles cubiertos de pastizales nativos que, al ganar elevación, se transforman en serranías boscosas que nos regalan paisajes extraordinarios en donde la vista se pierde en el horizonte.


----------



## Japanac

Iceland rivers and volcano ash:























































Just unebeliveable! :nuts:
by photographer Andre Ermolaev, originaly posted by croatian forumer Zerg
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Did you know the location? :|

Great, very nice new photos btw... :cheers:


----------



## Japanac

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Did you know the location? :|


Sorry, it wasn't written.
But I guess those picturees were taken when Eyjafjallajokull erupted, I think in 2010. And those rivers are all around the Iceland. :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Raja Ampat islands, *Indonesia*


raja ampat por danielab2007, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Japanac said:


> Sorry, it wasn't written.
> But I guess those picturees were taken when Eyjafjallajokull erupted, I think in 2010. And those rivers are all around the Iceland. :cheers:


So probably Iceland ...thanks


----------



## Fotostatica

Those Iceland pics are incredible!!!


----------



## adam333

I have also Aerial photo when i had to go for the tour of Paris i arrange the helicopter specially for this procedure but i will attach these photo with you in few days..


----------



## gabo79

*Ushuaia, Argentina*



































































































































































by Ilya Varlamov​


----------



## gabo79

*Puncak Jaya, Papua/Irian Jaya, Indonesia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rscameron/1375090634/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/borticus/7843288594/

*Mount Bromo, East Java, Indonesia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diptanandana/5033766814/

*Mount Sumbing, Central Java, Indonesia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinoeg/6538421095/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blenblen/9533778313/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2322572849/​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Isla Espíritu Santo por -Luismontalv0-

Islote el Gallo, Archipiélago Espíritu Santo por -Luismontalv0-

Juancalico por -Luismontalv0-

Cozumel por -Luismontalv0-

Cozumel por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

This thread is awesome !!! :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Lake Eyre South Australia by Joybelle007, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Hotu Matua said:


> Hermosas vistas. Gracias por tan magnífico aporte! :cheers2:
> 
> ______________
> 
> Pasemos de las montañas llenas de nieve y glaciares a la selva amazónica.
> Les presento el Río Amazonas, cerca de la frontera con Colombia. En este segmento el río se llama Solimoes (en territorio peruano se llama Marañón).
> Tomé la foto la semana pasada, al volar de vuelta de Sao Paulo a México DF.
> 
> 
> El Amazonas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

*Cordillera de los Andes* en la frontera entre Argentina y Chile.


Los Andes según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

A veces he tenido la suerte de atravesar la cordillera al amanecer. La luz del nuevo día sobre la nieve la tiñe primero de rosado, y luego de un leve dorado


Amanecer sobre los Andes Argentinos por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Luz sobre los Andes por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Valle entre los Andes por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Del lado argentino de los picos nevados se extiende una amplia estepa ocre


Al cruce de la cordillera por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum

*Vlora gulf *, and Sazan island (also the city of Vlora, Karaburun pennisula and Narta lagoon) ... *ALBANIA*









W flanker

*Otranto canal* , in the *Adriatic sea* (Southern Italy and *Albania *(also *Vlora* gulf) , Greece and Montenegro)








sjrankin


----------



## Hebrewtext

Haifa , Israel


----------



## gabo79

St. Moritz, Switzerland 1928 and 1948 par NASA Goddard Photo and Video, sur Flickr


Lillehammer, Norway 1994 par NASA Goddard Photo and Video, sur Flickr


Stockholm, Sweden par NASA Goddard Photo and Video, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*5 - Rock Islands, Palau​*
Trata-se de um conjunto de pequenas ilhas de calcário (exatamente 445, sendo todas desabitadas), provenientes de mais de 360 espécies de corais que se formaram na superfície do mar Índico, que a cada ano atraem um grande número de turistas. O local, ainda, é um importante santuário de conservação de tubarões, tartarugas e peixes.


Rock islands of Palau por aussieSkiBum, no Flickr


Micronesia por 120672, no Flickr


Palau-15 por aussieSkiBum, no Flickr


Jellyfish Lake in Palau por O.Blaise, no Flickr









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/globetrodden/5659090827/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## gabo79

​


----------



## gabo79

cool places.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius

Images of Natal, capital of Rio Grande do Norte, northeastern Brazil. With about 860,000 inhabitants, is surrounded by sand dunes templates cliffs, pristine beaches and a wonderful climate. 









Allan Trigueiro









Allan Trigueiro









Allan Trigueiro









Allan Trigueiro









Allan Trigueiro









Allan Trigueiro









Allan Trigueiro









Allan Trigueiro









Allan Trigueiro









Allan Trigueiro​


----------



## gabo79

Victor_Alencar20 said:


> *Maringá, Interior do Estado do Paraná, Brasil*


..


----------



## gabo79

blue_man100 said:


> *Leon, MX*


...


----------



## Yellow Fever

great updates guys!


----------



## gabo79

misterk said:


> Bonjour Hindukush by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

Erran said:


> About the most powerful, this one can be nominated
> *Tambora (2,850m)
> Sumbawa Island, West Nusa Tenggara, Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> The 1815 eruption cut the mountain in half, from previously 4,300+m to only 2,850m, killed more than 71,000 people. As the result of the massive eruption was a hole 7km in diameter and 800m in depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


..


----------



## NanoMini

Dragon Landing Bay (Ha Long Bay) Vietnam









http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums...07_10152686577267342_557998086800903155_o.jpg









http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums...10152686576987342_7359680822441324527_o_1.jpg









http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums...9_10152686573757342_7750311755338142850_o.jpg









http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums...7_10152686573647342_9173188516526716022_o.jpg









http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums...4_10152686577027342_5772221845903455351_o.jpg









http://i1150.photobucket.com/albums...6_10152686572777342_1412366406225923008_o.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Meteor Crater Arizona. As the name makes obvious, this is a crater created by a falling asteroid not volcanic, and it only happened 50 thousand years ago. Now imagine if we got hit by a meteor like this today. :runaway:









http://www.hdwallpapersinn.com/meteor-crater-pictures.html









wiki

And here's the wikipedia article.


----------



## Nexis

Winter Chicago helicopter tour - 1-3-2014 by RickDrew, on Flickr

Winter Chicago helicopter tour - 1-3-2014 by RickDrew, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> https://c4.staticflickr.com/4/3949/15428785467_68d48b3070_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14994639423


----------



## HEREDIANO1

https://www.facebook.com/GoVisitCostaRica?fref=photo


arrival of turtles to nest in Costa Rica


----------



## World 2 World

*Port Dickson - MALAYSIA*



dean87 said:


> 15433325050_448d66b0c6_o by whirling_dervish, on Flickr


----------



## HEREDIANO1

Corcovado, Costa Rica. 

https://www.google.co.cr/url?sa=i&r...rgSUWbYpjSC4T84zaO7h0i1g&ust=1415293730421956


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Bombay, India*



India101 said:


> Scroll -->>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mumbai From the Sky - Gallery*


..


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> Oliveiras em *Granada - Andalucia*
> 
> 
> Grenade , Espagne ..olivers et Sierra Nevada .. por têteenlair, en Flickr


*Tenerife*

[/QUOTE]..


----------



## gabo79

edson flaco said:


>


..


----------



## gabo79

*Esto es en la Riviera maya se llama Xel Ha*.



marte said:


>


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ nice but don't quote any image without proper source.


----------



## gabo79

earthJoker said:


> Oeschinensee and Blüemlisalp


...


----------



## HEREDIANO1

gabo79 said:


> *Tenerife*


..[/QUOTE]



nice shots........but...Please.!!! try to use only "aerial" photographs.

( excuse me!!)


----------



## HEREDIANO1

"aerial" images of Costa Rica

http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag386/hseguram/descarga1_zps064cbc0e.jpg



http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag386/hseguram/CR-Vista-Aerea-Volcan_zpsdd881d0c.jpg



http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag386/hseguram/slide3_zpsbb63eaf5.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*Port Dickson, MALAYSIA*









by R I N N N


----------



## Marco Bruno

Lisbon landing. The previous photo I posted few weeks ago was Lisbon take-off.


----------



## World 2 World

*Putrajaya - MALAYSIA*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/2121studio/15789611907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/2121studio/15791055007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/2121studio/15791055027


----------



## gabo79

charpentier said:


> *Grésivaudan Valley*, Rhône-Alpes
> 
> 
> Moucherotte 01 by ghismary, on Flickr
> 
> *Berk*, North of France
> 
> 
> Berck 2014 by 8db8, on Flickr
> 
> *Les Prises*, Isle of rhé
> 
> 
> Plage des Prises by Ningaloo., on Flickr
> 
> *Rocamadour*, Midi-Pyrénées
> 
> 
> Les Montgolfiades de Rocamadour (29ème).....en pays Lotois by lo46, on Flickr


...


----------



## HEREDIANO1

photos by:
Sergio Y Roberto Pucci , Costa Rica


----------



## gabo79

Nikkodemo said:


> *TURKEY | Mount Ararat*
> 
> 
> Mt Ararat by AnotherOz, on Flickr


...


----------



## gabo79

samba_man said:


> *Rødøyløva, Helgeland, Noruega *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Terje Rakke NordicLife / www.nordnorge.com/en/hiking
> 
> Visit Northern Norway[/


...


----------



## gabo79

charpentier said:


> *Grande Terre*
> 
> Aka "le Caillou" (the Rock) is the main island of New Caledonia with 16 360.8 km² and 241 000 people (july 2013).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mangrove*
> 
> 
> The Heart in the mangrove [Explored] by hacenem, on Flickr​


...


----------



## gabo79

the spliff fairy said:


> Drought in Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane tree, Sweden


...


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## gabo79

primezz said:


> *Lake Turkana*


...


----------



## World 2 World

*MALAYSIA*


----------



## Sam95

*Cancun*

Cancun, Mexico


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ been there once, love it!


----------



## gabo79

wow


----------



## hmael

After spending almost two hours on this thread, I really think that heaven is a place on earth. This is the most fascinating thread in all the skyscraper threads.


----------



## Yellow Fever

indeed, I can go back there in a heart beat.


----------



## HEREDIANO1

hmael said:


> After spending almost two hours on this thread, I really think that heaven is a place on earth. This is the most fascinating thread in all the skyscraper threads.



I think the same


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice as usually :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Sam95 said:


> Gran Desierto de Altar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona de Crateres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha sido el ultimo patrimonio de la humanidad nombrado en Mexico: El Pinacate y Gran desierto de Altar


..


----------



## World 2 World

*Putrajaya - MALAYSIA*


----------



## gabo79

roy-ags said:


> *Algunas tomas desde el Espacio Capturando especialmente a las Californias!*
> *
> Bahía de San Francisco, CA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bahía de San Francisco, CA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *San Diego & Tijuana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Los Cabos, La Paz, Baja California Sur*


,,,


----------



## gabo79

right1 said:


> Pondré más acá ya que no comentan.
> 
> *Viviendas marginales en Caracas, Venezuela*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Villa de Gullholmen, Suecia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maratón de Nueva York cruzando el Puente Vezzarrano, Estados Unidos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Isla Phi Phi Le, Tailandia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Isla Lalu en el Lado Sun Moon, Taiwán*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gran Mezquita de Aleppo, Siria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asentamiento Kuna en las Islas Robeson, Panamá*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Parcelas cerca de Ginebra, Suiza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Villa en las Islas Samales, Filipinas*


.....


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## World 2 World

*PUTRAJAYA - MALAYSIA*


----------



## Yellow Fever

great videos of Malaysia!


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



3darchitect said:


> MIA_2306 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates guys :cheers:


----------



## natashhica

Perfect pictures


----------



## gabo79

Nikkodemo said:


> *Dubai*


..


----------



## World 2 World

*PUTRAJAYA - MALAYSIA*


----------



## gabo79

charpentier said:


> *Les Trois Becs*, Drôme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Christophe Ben (survoldefrance.fr)
> 
> 
> *Mont Aiguille*, Dauphiné
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Christophe Ben (survoldefrance.fr)
> 
> 
> *Grand Veymont*, Dauphiné
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Christophe Ben (survoldefrance.fr)


 wow


----------



## gabo79

Er_Xixa said:


> subir fotos
> 
> 
> subir fotos
> 
> 
> imagen
> 
> 
> subirimagenes
> 
> 
> sube imagenes
> 
> 
> subir imagenes
> 
> 
> subir fotos gratis
> 
> 
> subir foto
> 
> 
> subir imagenes gratis
> 
> 
> fuente: www.ilovesantacruz.es/


,,


----------



## HEREDIANO1

están muy buenas.!!! ¿ donde es?


----------



## dj4life

*Visby, Gotland island, Sweden:*









Source


----------



## kokoa

HEREDIANO1 said:


> están muy buenas.!!! ¿ donde es?


Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Islas Canarias, España (Spain)

on the Atlantic Ocean, off of Africa


----------



## gabo79

DammianBB said:


> Lago di Como & Lecco ,


...


----------



## World 2 World

*Port Dickson - MALAYSIA*









by ME


----------



## gabo79

dj4life said:


> *Rapa delta, Norrbotten County:*
> 
> Rapa delta by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr
> 
> Rapa delta by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr
> 
> Rapa delta by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr
> 
> Rapa delta by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

Andre Goth said:


> *CAMPOS DO JORDÃO, SÃO PAULO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paisagem - Campos do Jordão by Dennis Fidalgo, no Flickr
> 
> Vista Panoramica de Campos do Jordão by Célia Cerqueira, no Flickr
> 
> Vista Panoramica de Campos do Jordão by Célia Cerqueira, no Flickr


,,


----------



## gabo79

Lordloya said:


> Monterrey, México.
> 
> 
> Night view by Rick González, en Flickr
> 
> 
> monterrey by Adrian Farenheights, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Amazing Monterrey by Alanrmz, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Monterrey by Rick González, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Cerro de las Mitras by Rimpest Rimp, en Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

jrcarv911 said:


> *Santiago*
> 
> 
> Sin título by almendra catilao, en Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

ticosk8 said:


> *Quixadá - Brasil​*
> 
> BRA'10 1104 -Quixada by H."Taggi" Tagmann, no Flickr
> 
> 
> BRA'10 1104 -Quixada by H."Taggi" Tagmann, no Flickr
> 
> 
> BRA'10 1110 -Quixada -looking N by H."Taggi" Tagmann, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Quixadá by Luiz Felipe Sahd, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Quixadá - cedro e Pedra da Galinha by 1000dias.com, no Flickr​


wowww


----------



## dj4life

*Borgholm castle ruin, Öland island, Sweden:*

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*The front of Storglaciären in Tarfala valley, Norrbotten County, Sweden*:

Storglaciären by Appe Plan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Björkenäs, Blekinge County, Sweden*:

V_Blekinge_140718-9720.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

V_Blekinge_140718-9750.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Klädesholmen, Västra Götaland County, Sweden*:

Västkusten_140826-2273.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Kebnekaise massif, Norrbotten County, Sweden*:

View from Niibbaš by Nuukeer, on Flickr

View from the south peak of Šielmmáčohkka by Nuukeer, on Flickr

View from Gaskkasčohkka by Nuukeer, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Lake Siljan, Dalecarlia (Dalarna County), Sweden*:

Sollerön seen from Gesundaberget by TheIsland Studios, on Flickr

Sollerön seen from Gesundaberget by TheIsland Studios, on Flickr

Sollerön seen from Gesundaberget by TheIsland Studios, on Flickr

Sollerön seen from Gesundaberget by TheIsland Studios, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gränna, Jönköping County, Sweden*:


IMG_5675 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Falsterbo peninsula which is at the very south of the Scandinavian peninsula (Skåne County, Sweden) viewed from above:









http://touristikdepesche.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Strand-Sch%C3%B6nheit-Schweden%C2%A9sydpol.com_.jpg


Falsterbo par Hannes De Geest, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Karlskrona, Blekinge county, Sweden*:


Visit Karlskrona_ HeliAir_flygbild_ par Ehrenberg Kommunikation, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Häggvik, Västernorrland county, Sweden*:

Häggvik by ~Frida*~, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

wow


----------



## dj4life

*Rapa valley and delta in Northern Sweden:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10352895323/in/set-72157629292452586/'


----------



## dj4life

*Aitik mine* - the largest copper mine in Europe. The Aitik copper mine is owned by Boliden AB and situated outside the town of Gällivare in northern Sweden. Associated with the copper, large quantities of gold, silver and since 2008 molybdenum have been mined at Aitik.
The mine was put into production in 1968, and the production was set at two million tonnes of ore. Since then, the production has gradually increased to the current 18 million tonnes per year. In 2010 when the new Aitik mine expansion is completed production will double to 36 million tonnes.









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life

*Kalmar, Kalmar County, Sweden:*

DSC_3360.jpg by Refined Design, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Kiruna, Norrbotten County, Sweden:*

Kiruna, Sweden [3500x2334] [OS] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Sielmatjåkka glacier, Norrbotten County, Sweden:*









Source


----------



## dj4life

*Västervik, Småland County, Sweden*:


Västervik_Luftansicht_c_Kennet Hardy Axelsson_Västerviks Turistbyrå por Ehrenberg Kommunikation, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Vemdalen ski resort, Jämtland county, Sweden:*


Vemdalen - Expresslift par Photos from SkiStar, sur Flickr


Vemdalsskalet Pass Express topp par Photos from SkiStar, sur Flickr

One of many ski resorts in Sweden.


----------



## dj4life

*Islands of Stockholm archipelago skattered in lake Mälaren, Sweden:*


STHLM - IMG_0028 by ImageBlue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice aerial photos, guys :cheers:

*Athens, Greece*
STR_8050 by Stergios Rss, on Flickr

Flight Athens - Munich by cinxxx, on Flickr

Flight Athens - Munich by cinxxx, on Flickr

Athens, Greece by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

okach1 said:


> *Northern Part Of Republic Sakha (Yakutia), Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Taken here_ http://aviaforum.ru/threads/puteshestvija-paxa-versija-2-0.39754/page-6
> _all rights reserved by their respective owners_


wow


----------



## gabo79

mergedbear said:


> *Balandra​*





mergedbear said:


> Tour de Snorkel en Riviera Maya - Mayan Adventure 29 por -My Cancun Tours-


QUOTE=edson flaco;124792922]flamingos en celestum







[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79

maurizio fanton_Shining Stars with Mountains_YkVmQGA by gabriel martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

^^ nice!


----------



## gabo79

*Risoul, Hautes-Alpes*









by Fred Geiger (survoldefrance.fr)


*Passy, Savoy*









by Kimy Tran (survoldefrance.fr)[/CENTER]


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Cauê said:


> *Rio, Brazil*
> 
> Aerial view of Rio De Janeiro and Sugarloaf Mountain por sfmthd, no Flickr​
> ^^
> In this scene: Guanabara Bay, Sugar Loaf Mountain, Flamengo Park and the City Center.





bus driver said:


> *Opala volcano (2,475 m), Kamchatka, Russia.​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kamchatsky-krai.ru/fotografii-kamchatki/opala.htm​





Erran said:


> *Rinjani (3,726m) - The 2nd tallest volcano in Indonesia
> Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara, Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


..


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really awesome, very nice :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

_Hawk_ said:


> *Abu Dhabi, OAE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/1137386.html





_Hawk_ said:


> *Dubai, OAE*
> 
> Madinat Jumeirah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sergeydolya.livejournal.com/1133333.html


,,


----------



## marcosmac

I just recently found my favorite post in the entire site, I like the aerial photography, I have a DJI Phantom 3, the camera supports 4K video at 30 fps, its one of the best drones in the market
thank you


----------



## gabo79

mergedbear said:


> Isla coronado por -Luismontalv0-


..


----------



## World 2 World

*SAIL Amsterdam 2015*









by Boyd Baptist


----------



## Strzala

*Zamość, Poland:*



> https://www.facebook.com/slodko.gorzko/


----------



## christos-greece

World 2 World said:


> *SAIL Amsterdam 2015*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jeBcir4.jpg
> by Boyd Baptist


Awesome photo! :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

charpentier said:


> France by night, from the Cote d'Argent to the Cote d'Azur by European Space Agency, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> *The Alps from Ardèche*
> 
> 
> Flying the Mooney M20 over the Ardeche : view on the Alps : France by Benjamin Ballande, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> *Chaîne des Puys, Auvergne*
> 
> 
> Chaine des Puys au Sunrise - Auvergne by Jean-Philippe LOUBIGNAC - JP Photos, sur Flickr​


..


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Nasrul


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice photo of KL :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Corsica , Italy*
> 
> 
> Scandola et le Golfe de Girolata por Pierre Metivier, en Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

JuanPaulo said:


> *Las Vegas, USA*
> 
> 
> Nestled in Between Mountains by thor_mark , on Flickr
> 
> 
> A View Across Las Vegas and Mountains to the Northeast by thor_mark , on Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

joshbc said:


> *Isla Reunion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mafate by TECHER R., on Flickr
> 
> 
> CASCADE TROU DE FER crédit photo IRT Serge Gélabert.jpg by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr
> ​


...


----------



## Culture Guru

great pics of Madagascar... definitely have to visit it


----------



## gabo79

RegioManio said:


> Como soy un apasionado de los rascacielos, empiezo por una foto del _skyline_ de una ciudad que me apasionó desde que supe de ella y la velocidad a la que construían sus rascacielos. Ahora que ya no estoy ahí me da mucho gusto saber que una ciudad como Monterrey ya empieza a acelerar y, aunque no creo que llegue a estos niveles, ya sus rascacielos despuntan a niveles cada vez más altos.
> 
> Bueno, pues ésta foto es la primera que tomé de *Dubai *cuando apareció en el horizonte, poco antes de aterrizar en su gigantesco aeropuerto. Aunque ya se que muchos la acusan de vulgar y naca, etc., yo admiro la forma en que el emirato, junto con los otros 6 que forman este país, ha logrado despegar, aprovechando sus recursos, sobre todo logísticos (Dubai no produce el petróleo, más bien lo distribuye).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qatar*
> 
> Fuera de la ciudad de Doha, la capital, casi todo Qatar son villas pequeñas desperdigadas. Sin embargo, tiene grandes obras carreteras y, lo que se ve en la esquina izquierda superior son los llamados "green circles" que no son otra cosa que campos de cultivo irrigados para hacer producir el desierto, que constituye casi todo el país:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUOTE=RegioManio;123910524]Desarrollo de casas de lujo y laguna artificial "cityStars" cerca de *Sharm-el-Sheikh*, en la península del Sinaí. Esta ciudad es como el Cancún de Egipto. Recibe un montón de turistas, sobre todo ingleses y rusos. Sin embargo, no tiene aun el desarrollo que tiene Cancún. Además, no tiene playas, porque está a la orilla de pequeños acantilados. Su mayor atractivo es la práctica de esnórquel y el submarinismo, para ver los hermosos arrecifes y la enorme variedad de peces que hay. Prácticamente puedes verlos desde la orilla de los hoteles.




Vista de un *"Uadi" o "Wadi"* que corre entre las montañas del Sinaí. Estos son ríos secos que sólo llevan agua de forma esporádica, pero que pueden ser tan fuertes que ocasionan inundaciones o incluso, gente ahogada, pues muchas veces sus caudales aparecen repentinamente.





Vista de los barrios cercanos al aeropuerto de *El Cairo*. Tan grande como la Cd. de México, pero con la doble contaminación del esmog y la arena del desierto, casi no hay días de cielos claros en esta ciudad. Lo que se ve a la derecha es un estadio militar.




...[/QUOTE]


RegioManio said:


> Egipto tiene tan pocas tierras fértiles, pues sólo lo son las áreas cercanas al Río Nilo (incluyendo el enorme Delta que forma en su desembocadura), además de unos cuantos oasis en el desierto, que tratan de aprovecharlas al máximo. Desde el aire, fuera de las área pobladas, casi no se ve otra cosa que cultivos, hasta los límites del desierto, como en esta foto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí se ve el puerto de *Alejandría *y los cultivos de colores de las áreas rurales cercanas, cuando el avión deja Egipto, para adentrarse en el *Mediterráneo*. Edité la foto para que se apreciaran bien los colores café intenso del mar de abajo contra el color azul de arriba. La razón es que este puerto está más cerca de la *desembocadura del Nilo*, que arrastra todo el limo que hace fértil a esta parte del país. Es tanto lo que arrastra que durante varios kilómetros tiñe el mar de este color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aztecgoddess said:


> *Esta toma tiene ya casi dos años y medio de antigüedad. Es Aletsch, el glaciar más grande y extenso de Europa.
> 
> 
> The Great Aletsch by
> Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, on Flickr*​


----------



## gabo79

charpentier said:


> *Gardens of Villandry, Loire Valley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chateauvillandry.fr/project/le-jardin-du-soleil/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chateauvillandry.fr/project/le-potager/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tours-tourisme.fr/destinations/chateaux-de-la-loire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chateauvillandry.fr/retrouvez-aussi/les-photos-a-telecharger/​


..


----------



## gabo79

Mornnb said:


> A few more of Sydney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sydney aerial by Howie44, on Flickr
> 
> Sydney Evening by Mark Merton, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Dover Heights by Mark Merton, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bondi Beach by Mark Merton, on Flickr
> 
> Sydney from Vaucluse by Mark Merton, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bilgola Looking South by Mark Merton, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Sydney Aerial Coastline by pablo808, on Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

wow


_Hawk_ said:


> Ushuaia, Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## gabo79

Þróndeimr said:


> ^^ thanks mate!
> 
> Autumn colors and spectacular views in Sunndalsøra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Hovsnebba (1554m) on rout to the pinnacle "Rebekka". The west end of Hydro Sunndal (aluminium plant) can be seen below us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Kalknebba (1644m) looking down Litjdalen valley. Its a 1630m fall from here to the road at the bottom.


wow colors


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ WOW!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## EMArg

Buenos Aires from a drone:


----------



## EMArg

^^

The original video from which the pictures were taken from:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

dj4life said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Amhult, Västra Gätaland County
> 
> 
> Amhult, model town. par cablefreak, sur Flickr
> 
> Farm fields in Skåne County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klädesholmen, Västra Götaland County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars at the dock in Malmö, Skåne County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/topherous/187684736/in/set-72057594062095477/
> 
> Falsterbo, Skåne County
> 
> 
> Falsterbo par Hannes De Geest, sur Flickr
> 
> Rapa delta, Lapland/Norrbotten County
> 
> 
> Rapa River Valley, Sarek National Park par Johan Assarsson, sur Flickr
> 
> Karlskrona, Blekinge County
> 
> 
> Visit Karlskrona_ HeliAir_flygbild_ par Ehrenberg Kommunikation, sur Flickr
> 
> Örebro castle, Örebro, Örebro County
> 
> 
> Image of the week – December 12th 2012 Orebro-IOTW by Blom Group, on Flickr
> 
> Uddevallabron/Uddevalla bridge,Västra Götaland County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/klas/2623833417/
> 
> Sotenäs, Västra Götaland County
> 
> 
> Sotenäs_130825-5874.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr
> 
> Aitik mine - the largest copper mine in Europe, Norrbotten County
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source





Northon said:


> Island of Senja Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Andrey http://www.bestphotosite.net/island-of-senja-norway#.VLhp2lPebf8.facebook





dj4life said:


> *Öresund bridge*:
> 
> Malmö+Øresund Bridge by dominik.czeski, on Flickr





Þróndeimr said:


> A grand aerial of Southern Scandinavia on April 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by one of the crew at Expedition 43, ISS.





dj4life said:


> Rapa delta, northern Sweden:
> 
> Rapa delta by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr
> 
> Rapa delta by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr
> 
> Rapa delta by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr
> 
> Rapa delta by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

roy-ags said:


> *Foto del Caribe, en primer plano La Península de Yucatan*


..


----------



## gabo79

FAAN said:


> *Florianópolis*
> 
> Brasil
> 
> 
> Floripa Top by Evandro Carlos Badin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Floripa on the top by Evandro Carlos Badin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Floripa on the top by Evandro Carlos Badin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Amanhecer na Lagoa by Evandro Carlos Badin, on Flickr
> ​


..


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## ReginaMills

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and Above*


----------



## ReginaMills

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and Above*


----------



## ReginaMills

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and above*


----------



## ReginaMills

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and above*


----------



## ReginaMills

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and Above*


----------



## gabo79

buho said:


> *Tarraco roman aqueduct (Tarragona, Catalunya)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto extraída de la web de jdiezarnal.com


...


----------



## ReginaMills

*Islamabad, Pakistan*









Credit: Danyal Gilani









Photo Credit: Tahir Afsar









Credits : Uzair Khan









Credits: Hunzukutz Kahn‎

Credits: Hydaspes' Lightbox
































































F-8










Lake View park










Jinnah stadium










Zero Point


----------



## HEREDIANO1

for yatch lovers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=44&v=RqPtnCEoOw4


----------



## HEREDIANO1

for yatch lovers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=44&v=RqPtnCEoOw4


----------



## gabo79

Mussoda said:


> how about satellite pictures? accept it?
> 
> 
> 
> Namibia sand dunes
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 europeanspaceagency님의 Earth From Space: Dune 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okavango
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 europeanspaceagency님의 Earth From Space: Okavango


..


----------



## ReginaMills

*Peshawar, Pakistan*



















Shaukat Khanam Hospital


















*credits: Hydaspes' Lightbox*


----------



## Savori_Paki

Indus River Delta, Southern Pakistan.


----------



## Joseph85

*Tucumán, Argentina*




























*Alta Vista Drones*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

...


RegioManio said:


> Unas fotos de hace unos días de las bellas montañas de *Monterrey* y sur de *Nuevo León*:
> 
> 
> La ciudad cubierta de nubes y un *Cerro de la Silla* majestuoso que pareciera estar abrazando al cerrito de al lado, con las *Mitras*, la *Sierra del Fraile* y la *Sierra Madre* apenas asomándose :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista de *El Cercado, Santiago*, la ristra de nuevas casas y desarrollos, y la *Presa La Boca*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Sierra Madre cerca de *Rayones*, Nuevo León:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y finalmente, el *Cerro del Potosí*, que con sus 3,710 msnm es el más alto del estado, la *Laguna de Labradores* y, en el extremo derecho inferior, el pueblo de *Galeana*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Indiatourbycabs

Really beautiful pictures. I loved everyone of this pics. Please post more


----------



## gabo79

Svetoslav Suronja said:


> A few aerial shots of Croatia
> 
> *The city of Split, the imperial palace is in the centre of the bay on the right*
> 
> *
> Mount St Ilija on Pelješac Peninsula, islands Korčula and Lastovo can be seen in the distance.*
> 
> 
> *Lumbarda, Korčula and Orebić.*
> 
> 
> *Kings Landing*
> 
> 
> *Krka River and Lake Prokljansko *
> 
> *City of Karlovac Star Fort*
> 
> 
> *Island of Brač with Cape Zlatni rat*
> 
> 
> *City of Zagreb*
> 
> 
> *St. Nicholas Fortress guarding the approaches to Šibenik*
> 
> 
> *The city of Zadar with the Roman Forum in the middle of the peninsula
> *
> 
> 
> *The royal town of Nin used to house the court of the Croatian kings during the Middle Ages, famous salt fields can be seen on the upper right*
> 
> 
> *The town of Primošten
> *
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1720902&page=5


..


----------



## RegioManio

I quote myself from another thread... I think this also fits here...



RegioManio said:


> My two cents: some aerial pics taken by me of the Port of Alexandria and the city surroundings during a flight Cairo-Madrid (I hope you like them):
> 
> 
> IMO the different colors of the sea (brown and blue) seen in this and the next picture are due to the nearby mouth of the Nile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandria's outskirts and the upcoming dessert...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


----------



## gabo79

the spliff fairy said:


> *Venezuelan* tepuis.


...


----------



## ainvan

*Vancouver*
































































Source: Over Vancouver


----------



## RegioManio

Sprawling city of Sao Paulo from a distance at 11.000 masl during a flight MAD-EZE












Manila skyline covered by morning fog:











Photos taken by me.


----------



## RegioManio

Some pictures of the small islands close to the *Sicilian* West coast:


Marettimo Island and its main town:












Favignana Island:












Levanzo Island and its main town:











Pictures taken by me.


----------



## RegioManio

Now, some aerial pictures of small islands close to the Filipino island of Palawan:


*Cadlao Island*











*Cauayan Island
*










*Lalutaya Island*











All photos were taken by me.


----------



## Marsupalami

*SOUTH AFRICA BITCHES!!!!*

CAPE TOWN
Bantry Bay. Cape Town by Sami EYADH, on Flickr
City Of Cape Town by Johann Coetzer, on Flickr
Cape Town 7816 by Greenbay Trading, on Flickr
JOHANNESBURG
Flying from Cape Town to Jamala,South Africa by Diane Worland, on Flickr
Joburg Downtown by Luftknipser, on Flickr
DURBAN
uShakaMarine World - Durban by Travel Marketing Worldwide, on Flickr
Durban Beachfront - South Africa by South African Tourism, on Flickr
COAST:
Coffee Bay Aerial by Ray Dinning by Brian Ray Dinning, on Flickr
Aerial photo of Knysna along the Garden Route South Africa by Eats & Retreats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice beaches from South Africa :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

gabrielbabb said:


> Cancún, México


...


----------



## gabo79

rakun said:


> Good morning, USA and Canada! You were very colorful this morning. #YearInSpace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, Texas! Looking good down there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, #Chicago! Looks like a clear start to your week. #YearInSpace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #EarthArt The ever changing colors of Africa! #YearInSpace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lake North East of the Himalayas appears to be the bluest place on Earth from the International Space Station. #YearInSpace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Window on the world. Good morning from the International Space Station! #YearInSpace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First light put us in a cool glow today. Good morning from the International Space Station! #YearInSpace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 83. Our galaxy from 250 miles away. Good night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 114. Moon, Venus, Jupiter...Earth. Good night from the International Space Station! #YearInSpace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #DSCVR today's new image of #Earth. What made the Blue Marble so special? http://bit.ly/1SxrZiU #EarthRightNow





rakun said:


> Earth observations taken by Expedition 44 crewmember by NASA Johnson, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iss044e046217 by NASA Johnson, en Flickr
> 
> iss044e054270 by NASA Johnson, en Flickr


---


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really awesome, very nice photos! :applause:


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


Kuala Lumpur by Herman Wong, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

alama said:


> *Let's start with the capital Port Louis (pop. of 148,000)*
> 
> 
> Port Louis by rubared, on Flickr


...


----------



## Haifon

عقبة ضلع -South Saudi :


----------



## Haifon

from Uhud mountain top overlooking almadinah.


----------



## gabo79

Svetoslav Suronja said:


> *The island of Pag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Þróndeimr said:


> Some more photos from this summer hiking and climbing season.
> 
> Me exploring a cave system in Northern Norway. This is a glacier inside a large cave near Fauske.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me free-climbing a known pinnacle in Innerdalen, 3 hours southwest of Trondheim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the summit of Store Trolla (1850m), note; its not me in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the summit of Hovsnebba (1554m), note; its not me in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elfin Lakes, near Squmish in British Columbia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having met many bears in my life out in the wild, this is the first time i encounter a grizzly.


...


----------



## gabo79

dj4life said:


> Some interesting pictures of Fujinomiya (Fuji) City and eponomous mountain:
> 
> 
> Mt.Fuji South Panoramic by peaceful-jp-scenery, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Moon and City Lights by peaceful-jp-scenery, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mt.Fuji Night View by peaceful-jp-scenery, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Silent Night by peaceful-jp-scenery, on Flickr


.....


----------



## gabo79

christos-greece said:


> *Nassau, Bahamas*
> 
> IMG_8779 by Joshr03, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8848 by Joshr03, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8818 by Joshr03, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8821 by Joshr03, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8850 by Joshr03, on Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

Hotu Matua said:


> Gracias por tus aportes, Coku. La Plata tiene un trazo geométrico muy interesante, como corresponde a una ciudad planeada.
> 
> *************************
> 
> En seguida les presento algunas fotos de la *Cordillera de los Andes* en la frontera entre Argentina y Chile.
> Como dice Coku, es una de las experiencias visuales más poderosas que un pasajero puede experimentar en su vida. La cordillera, además de muy ancha, parece extenderse hasta el infinito. La tripulación del vuelo siempre anuncia "Estamos por atravesar la Cordillera". No sé por qué lo hacen: si previendo turbulencia, o sólo para que alistemos las cámaras.
> 
> 
> Los Andes según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> A veces he tenido la suerte de atravesar la cordillera al amanecer. La luz del nuevo día sobre la nieve la tiñe primero de rosado, y luego de un leve dorado
> 
> 
> Amanecer sobre los Andes Argentinos por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Luz sobre los Andes por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Valle entre los Andes por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> Del lado argentino de los picos nevados se extiende una amplia estepa ocre
> 
> 
> Al cruce de la cordillera por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

Kikin_ said:


> Chile debe ser de los pocos países en América que tiene ciudades en el desierto junto mar y montañas áridas empinadas.
> 
> Tocopilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concepción, ciudad bosque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lota


...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice aerial photos


----------



## gabo79

Vasthrash said:


> Toconao
> Antofagasta Region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toconao Seen From Above por European Southern Observatory, en Flickr
> 
> Cerro Armazones
> Antofagasta Region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle Eyes over Armazones por European Southern Observatory, en Flickr​


...


----------



## gabo79

abomohnad said:


> *الصحاري السعودية جزء من تاريخنا العريق
> Saudi deserts are part of our ancient history
> *


,,,


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice updates


----------



## gabo79

buen tread


----------



## Chef

Ukrainian Carpathians


----------

